# They are calling it the Nook and B&N says it will be available 11/30/09



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

http://gizmodo.com/5380942/barnes-and-nobles-e+reader-like-a-kindleiphone-chimera-first-photos-and-details



> Barnes and Noble's late to e-books. But the company's new gadget-first seen here-should address the weaknesses of all other readers with multiple screens, each playing to tech strengths. A source from within reveals the first photos and details.
> 
> The Barnes and Nobles e-reader project, set to be revealed next week, has been under development for years, with several devices of varying size and capability in the pipeline. First rumors said it would have a color e-ink screen. Then people said it didn't. They were both kind of right: The layout will feature a black and white e-ink screen like the Kindle has-and a multitouch display like an iPhone underneath. Pow!


_-- updated subject date_


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Even though it doesn't explicity say it in the Gizmodo article, I think they are implying the LCD touchscreen below the e-ink primary display will be in color...


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Hn.... so it's really only a six-inch?

I see that virtual keyboard as a problem; it looks just a bit too small to type with... and I like actualy buttons.

I did see in another picture how that lower (LCD?) screen showed the book covers, and in color; cool yes, necessary? No, again that area looks a bit too small.

I also wonder how that LCD area affects that battery life and the weight of the device... I guess we'll see.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Dont really like it, I'll take the Kindle over that anyday


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MarthaT said:


> Dont really like it, I'll take the Kindle over that anyday


I agree I don't like it either. I would take my Kindle over it anyday.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's kinda neat.  It has the sleekness of the Sony but the typing ability of the Kindle.  I'll have to go to B&N to play with one when they come out.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't like the keyboard.

I also don't like that the next/previous page buttons on each side are reversed for each hand. The way my brain works I would constantly be paging the wrong direction on the left.

I love my K2, however, I will probably take a look at one of these BN readers once they come out.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I actually don't like the placement of the next/previous page buttons along the left side of the device.  They reversed them from the right side - where the previous page button is on the bottom and the next page is on the top.  Looks like it's optimally designed for 2-fisted reading, with a thumb on either side.

I am actually right handed, and I like to cook with my right hand and operate my K2 with the left.  Holding it in my left hand would be awkward as I'd have to shift the center of gravity way up.  I prefer holding my books towards the bottom - not the top.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

So, is Barnes & Noble teaming up with both Plastic Logic and IREX?  

If you remember, a few weeks ago there was an announcement of a new IREX e-reader that was through Barnes & Noble.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

If you click the link, and look at the pictures on that page, there are a few with an e-reader light that clips onto the reader.  I like that idea.  

Hey, Amazon!  LOL


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Seems really gimmicky and a desperate attempt to be different to me.  Personally I'd hate to have that much screen unusable while reading.  It's bad enough to have that much plastic on the device unusable, but even worse with a screen.  I can't believe they touted -that- as a color ereader.  It's like saying you can buy a touch screen monitor and then just having the very bottom corner feature touch screen buttons for brightness controls and nothing else.  Misleading, gimmicky and unnecessary.

I do like the little picture on the back though I guess... even though I'd probably cover it with a skin ><


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> I actually don't like the placement of the next/previous page buttons along the left side of the device. They reversed them from the right side - where the previous page button is on the bottom and the next page is on the top. Looks like it's optimally designed for 2-fisted reading, with a thumb on either side.
> 
> I am actually right handed, and I like to cook with my right hand and operate my K2 with the left. Holding it in my left hand would be awkward as I'd have to shift the center of gravity way up. I prefer holding my books towards the bottom - not the top.


You know, my 1st thought on those page buttons wasn't so much that they were an opposite, mirror of the right side. I'm a lefty and to me the left hand side is the same configuration as if I used it with my right hand. Bleh - I know that doesn't sound correct. Consider that when I write a checkmark, everyone tells me its backwards.

....giving up on that....

What has me in shivers is that it looks like they'll be offering all those yummy out of print books that you can only get in used bookstores. **Visions of actually getting Taylor Caldwell books for a device.**


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice looking device with what appears to be cool features ... in theory, anyway.  I look forward to checking it out when it's available in stores (even though I'll be sticking with my Kindle).

If this had been available when I was researching e-readers, it might have given the Kindle a run for its money.  But it wasn't - and probably would have cost a lot more than my precious refurbed Kindle - so... Amazon has won the rights to my heart.  

p.s.  I haven't seen this in person, of course, but I think I prefer a physical keyboard (like the Kindle's) at the bottom of a reader.  Seems to provide a better surface to hold than the touchscreen.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Seems really gimmicky and a desperate attempt to be different to me. Personally I'd hate to have that much screen unusable while reading. It's bad enough to have that much plastic on the device unusable, but even worse with a screen.


Until we actually see one, we can't be sure that the keyboard will make any of the screen unavailable while reading a book.

Assuming that it is a touch screen, the keyboard could only appear when you want to enter something and dis-appear when you are ready to read.

This is the way the iPhone works for many apps that only need text entry occasionally.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Rebekah said:


> I don't like the keyboard.


I don't either. I had an HTC touch phone with a keyboard like that. It was awful, I spent more time correcting messages than sending them. I sold it and bought an envy touch that has a real keyboard


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Kinda spiffy. Anyone with an iPhone won't have difficulty with the keyboard... It'll be interesting to see how the actual product upon release compares to the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree Thumper. . . .it's so hard to tell anything from pictures.  I'll probably check it out 'in person' when it's actually out.  I was playing with the Sonys at Borders the other day. . . . .eh -- they're decent but I like Whispernet and I love the size of the Kindle book store. . . . . .


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree Thumper. . . .it's so hard to tell anything from pictures. I'll probably check it out 'in person' when it's actually out. I was playing with the Sonys at Borders the other day. . . . .eh -- they're decent but I like Whispernet and I love the size of the Kindle book store. . . . . .


Oh, yeah. I'll have a look when it actually is available. It might be pretty nice, but it would have to be great for me to consider getting one.

Speaking for myself, I liked the K1 keyboard much more than the K2 or DX.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I hardly use the keyboard on either one.. . .so I don't have a strong preference. . . . .

either way. . . .more choices means more cometition == good news for us!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love my Kindle, so it doesn't tempt me. I didn't see a price. How much will it be?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I love my Kindle, so it doesn't tempt me. I didn't see a price. How much will it be?


Well, now. . .there's the $24,000 question! 

I haven't seen a price. . . .anyone else?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Price is always a deal maker or breaker. If it is cheaper it may be a good alternative if you can't afford the Kindle.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

BruceS said:


> Until we actually see one, we can't be sure that the keyboard will make any of the screen unavailable while reading a book.
> 
> Assuming that it is a touch screen, the keyboard could only appear when you want to enter something and dis-appear when you are ready to read.
> 
> This is the way the iPhone works for many apps that only need text entry occasionally.


Looking at the pictures when you follow link they show a shot of the screen with a book page on it. Only the top section of the screen has the text, the bottom screen is a totally separate bit that I imagine will show things like the book cover which I would just find distracting, especially in color. Even if it's blank like they show it below, I find the whole thing gimmicky and touting it as a color ereader is almost tantamount to false advertising. I don't think my "touch screen" monitor analogy is very off base at all. It also shows how not white the screen is (something every other picture shows as a pristine and sharp white without a hint of the grey we know all eink screens have), but that's a marketing technique even Amazon used so I won't ding them for that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the only 'touting' as color was at the trade show (or whatever it was) and apparently the guy 'touting' was a temp who didn't have the full story. . . . .as to the greyness or whiteness of the background. . . . well, it's really hard to tell from the picture. . . also, thought I read somewhere that the bottom part was a usual laptop style backlit screen, though the upper part is e-ink.  Kind of a cool combination of technologies. . . .


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I will agree that if I must buy a touch screen ereader that this is the form factor I would want it in.  The things you use most (page turning) are actual buttons and an entirely separate screen is used for the touch screen capabilities so that you don't have to worry about smudging, glare or blurriness on the reading surface.  I'm still not sure about the whole LCD thing though... it feels like that would take away from the battery life more so than if it were just eink as well.  The performance of the touch screen is going to be a big factor, too.  I recently got a Zune HD and the touch screen on it is just miles beyond what my phone is capable of.  But these are definitely things we can't evaluate yet.  I just feel myself leaning toward buttons instead of technological hype... I just want good buttons which even my Kindle doesn't have.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think its kind of cool. Interesting idea how they put the keyboard in as a separate item. Is it going to only support a barnes and nobles format for books or also epub for checking out library books.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Not only is the LCD touchscreen at the bottom going to negatively affect battery life, it's also going to seriously affect the price! I can't imagine that this device will cost less than $400. I think they *need* it to come in under that price point to compete with the K2 at $259, but they'll be taking big time losses if they do.

Just my opinion, of course. =)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone know when they are going to start selling the E-reader?


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

I really like the pictures of the light that goes with that reader, seems like it would be more balanced and not make the reader top heavy like clip on lights do. Wonder if something like that could be developed for Kindle?


----------



## badbob001 (Oct 15, 2009)

It looks very much like a Kindle 2 with the keyboard swapped with a touch screen.

In this article: http://www.mobilitysite.com/2009/10/athena-and-google-editions, it is suggested that the designers of the kindle also designed this.

It looks nice but the oh-so-standard resolution of 600x800 makes it less ideal for PDFs and Comics/Manga. And if this was truly designed by the same people as the Kindle, then it probably lacks memory expansion and a replaceable battery. But the virtual keyboard makes it easy to support international keyboards and even asian characters. I still like the features of the irex dr800sg, but that company has a history of buggy firmware and unreliable hardware.

I wonder if the touchpad is capacity, like on the iphone. I think a capacity touchpad requires more continuous power than a resistive touchpad. Would be very interesting to see how the interface works. To find a definition of a word, do you use the touch controls to move a cursor on the e-ink display? Or does the LCD turn into a little magnifier showing a very narrow view of the same page that you have to scroll through (this would be very annoying if used often)?

BN is said to be selling their reader for less than the comparable Kindle. I guess they can even sell it for $100 if they start putting content-sensitive banner ads on the LCD!  Yes, I need commercials in my books. At least I now have a reason to convert my AMEX points to B&N giftcards...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Kinda spiffy. Anyone with an iPhone won't have difficulty with the keyboard... It'll be interesting to see how the actual product upon release compares to the Kindle.


Or those of us who have the new Android "Hero" from Sprint 

The Pirate


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a strong feeling that LCD screen will be used to display ads when reading newspapers and magazines and maybe even books too. The whole device really doesn't impress me. I'm still very happy with my K1 and iPod Touch!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

badbob001 said:


> BN is said to be selling their reader for less than the comparable Kindle. I guess they can even sell it for $100 if they start putting content-sensitive banner ads on the LCD!  Yes, I need commercials in my books. At least I now have a reason to convert my AMEX points to B&N giftcards...


Wel, Bob, we'll still talk to you if you buy it!

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post! When you get a chance, head on over to introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

There is a new article from the NYT that says the device will allow 'lending'. That would be huge for some users, although I would imagine that you'd all have to have the same device or it would be kinda pointless.

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/09/barnes-noble-e-reader-could-come-october-20th-will-feature-lending-options/


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That would be huge Jesslyn, it also mentions that the device may have wi-fi as opposed to just cellular access. I can see the lending feature being like TTS where publishers will turn that feature off though. Very interesting, to say the least.


----------



## warren83 (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/19/barnes-and-noble-nook-color-e-reader-out-tuesday-for-259-says/

B and N said Tuesday is the day for the "Nook" ereader.
Warren


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I think it's pretty!  I'm not jumping ship on it's release, but I can't wait to see the reviews and actual specs for the device.  Based on current info,  it doesn't look like this device can be compared "apples to apples" with the Kindle, because it looks to be backlit.  Maybe we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . .have to pop into the dentist tomorrow to have him check my broken tooth. . .wonder if B&N will be open yet by the time I'm finished there. . . .thinking I must stop in to check it out. . . . . . .


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I wonder what the release date will be on these? And if the "nookie" will be in the B&N stores to see soon? 

Kindle, Sony, or now "Nookie" - make a decision, make a decision, make a decision.......


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you all seriously considering getting another reader?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Casse said:


> I wonder what the release date will be on these? And if the "nookie" will be in the B&N stores to see soon?
> 
> Kindle, Sony, or now "Nookie" - make a decision, make a decision, make a decision.......


Wondering if they thought that name through...or maybe they did & decided "sex sells"....


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Per the WSJ, pricing is at $259, we'll see all tomorrow


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty sure they're thinking Nook as in Book Nook. . . .I think it's kind of clever actually. . . .

As to considering another reader. . . .no. . . .but I like to look at gadgets.    I totally checked out the two Sonys at Borders last week.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Pretty sure they're thinking Nook as in Book Nook. . . .I think it's kind of clever actually. . . .
> 
> As to considering another reader. . . .no. . . .but I like to look at gadgets.  I totally checked out the two Sonys at Borders last week.


Oh I know, but when it's so easy to go from "nook" to "nookie"...now I'll have that old Limp Biskit song in my head....


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . .but I like to look at gadgets.  I totally checked out the two Sonys at Borders last week.


I'm with you on looking at gadgets. I'm still considering a second reader for my library ebooks, so I'm waiting to hear what B&N has to say about their reader's epub/pdf compatibility, device capabilities/quirks, battery life, etc.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

looks great. it's probably worth checking out..


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

angelad said:


> Are you all seriously considering getting another reader?


I admit to being a gadget/technology


Spoiler



whore


, but I really love my Kindle. Until a device comes along that is better than the Kindle, I'm sticking with Amazon. I have a feeling that my Kindle and I will be happy for a while longer!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not considering another e-reader, but like the others, I am interested in comparing.  
I think it's pretty much a given that Amazon will come out with another reader at some point.
I think it will make my decision easier if I've already looked at the competition.
deb


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I am so excited about the nook!!  I put my kindle up on the shelf and I plan on having a new "nook" home tonight!!  I have been planning on buying three new e-readers for Christmas presents but didn't want to purchase the kindles, so now this could be it.  I like the looks of it better than the Sony.  I love the "loan to a friend" feature.  

How soon do you think we will get be able to get Decalgirl's and covers for the nook?  

Bye, Bye Amazon!!!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

certainly looks neat


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

m&m said:


> I think it's pretty! I'm not jumping ship on it's release, but I can't wait to see the reviews and actual specs for the device. Based on current info, it doesn't look like this device can be compared "apples to apples" with the Kindle, because it looks to be backlit. Maybe we'll see tomorrow!


IIRC the top portion is e-paper, and only the bottom is backlit LCD touchscreen. I expect one would be able to turn off the bottom portion display to conserve power and to prevent glare, but have not heard anything one way or the other on that point.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Barnes and Noble's new e-reader, the Nook. Price tag: $259.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/19/barnes-and-noble-nook-color-e-reader-out-tuesday-for-259-says/


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

... and I thought Kindle was a stupid name (originally, anyhow). 

I wonder when the press conference is today... The article says it is in New York, and it is almost 2pm there already.

I also wonder why they would be selling it at Best Buy, vs. at Barnes & Noble.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

nook...that's like a niche right?
"We are selling a niche eReader that not many will buy" 

Commenters who don't get ebooks:  "This thing is slick, I'm interested, and I hate reading books."   LOL.  
I read an interesting article from one of the Kindle blogs recently about how eReader reviews for the masses are usually done by techie sites like engadget who are not exactly the target audience (they don't read books) and they just don't get it. "It needs more power", "it needs to stream movies over the internet", "I don't like it because it doesn't play Halo", " I read for 5 minutes, then I got bored", "it sucked at tweeting"

Even if the Reader is better (not sayin' it is), B&Ns books are more expensive and I doubt the whole package will be as seamless and effortless


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll believe the lending bit when I see it.  Good luck working out the DRM for that.  I just hope they don't add too many bells and whistles to their reader to try to make it better than the Kindle.  It'd be easy to forget that at the end of the day, people buy ebook readers to, well, read.  

I think the biggest thing is going to be how B&N prices their ebooks.  They have to be competitive with Amazon.  

And they need a cool, easy to remember name.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

So...should we start the betting pool over how quickly B&N gets sued over the "lending books to friends"?  

Lara Amber


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> So...should we start the betting pool over how quickly B&N gets sued over the "lending books to friends"?
> 
> Lara Amber


I'm sure the publishers will have that turned off in no time, just like TTS.

That did seem to be the big advantage to the publishers...people actually had to buy the book....not check it out from the library or borrow it from a friend. How they could not see that Amazon's way brought them more money, I will never figure out! I have bought so many books that I would have got second hand or borrowed. And I liked supporting the author this way better than using the library!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and merge this thread with the existing one on the same topic. . . .


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I was posting when this got merged. For a minute thought I got banned!

Anyway,

Here is the comparison chart and B&N page on the nook. I just saw a tweet that said it looks likes the Kindle and iPHone had a baby.....

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/compare/
Pretty good on the comparison. They do say their battery does not last as long as the Kindle, but 10 days seems reasonable,

Things I Like:
Cover view for library - In the past I identified a book by its cover. It would be nice to do that again, however they don't mention the 'folder' thing or other organizational tools
Like the lending between devices, but wonder how that works
Memory expansion combined w/ internal memory
PDF compatibility
sync notes between devices and notes/books available on PC
replaceable battery
Love the built in custom screensaver capability


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

They've got some butt ugly covers, tho


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is the comparison chart and B&N page on the nook. I just saw a tweet that said it looks likes the Kindle and iPHone had a baby.....

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/compare/
Pretty good on the comparison. They do say their battery does not last as long as the Kindle, but 10 days seems reasonable,

Things I Like:
Cover view for library - In the past I identified a book by its cover. It would be nice to do that again, however they don't mention the 'folder' thing or other organizational tools
Like the lending between devices, but wonder how that works
Memory expansion combined w/ internal memory
PDF compatibility
sync notes between devices and notes/books available on PC
replaceable battery
Love the built in custom screensaver capability


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

Jesslyn, your right ! Those are covers only a mother could love.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

When I checked, most of the books seemed comparable between B&N and Amazon.  That could have changed though.

I really think this will be the biggest Kindle competitor.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

It has a memory card option for extra space, something the Kindle is lacking.  You can also put on a personal screensaver no more dead writers.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

It has wi-fi and wireless, priced at $259!  Oh, you can loan the books to your friends for up to 14 days, that rocks!  I am so glad I didn't buy a second kindle I am in love with "nook".


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I am really surprised by the tweets that I'm seeing.  People really think that funky little screen makes it a 'color' book?  Poor things, they are in for a big surprise.  Its funny the amount of Amazon-hating and misconceptions out there.

I like the device a LOT but wonder at that screen.  One of the beautiful things about ereading is how the device part disappears.  Is that possible with the nook?  I'll have to take some time out to get to a B&N and see one.

.....but those covers.....


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmmm, why did Barnes & Noble take it off their website (according to one of the links above)?  Also, nothing about it at Best Buy.  I guess they weren't ready for it to come out this week after all?  I would think they would still want to leave the information up for people to read and get excited about.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

It's on their website I was just there!  And as far as the covers who wouldn't want to put a decal girl skin on it!  I don't think they are touting it as a color reader it says it has the gray scale e-ink.  But the book cover pictures are in color.  It also has a replaceable battery and memory card many things lacking in the kindle.  Don't get me wrong I have enjoyed my kindle and read a ton of books on it but it is time to move on to better things.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the concept of a couple of the Spade covers.  I like how the device fits into the cover.  
But the colors are definitely lacking.  They are way too bright for me.  
I'm also curious about whether the bottom screen can be turned off for when I'm reading.
deb


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

The inclusion of wi-fi is interesting. Maybe it is just a selling point to folks who don't know any better, or maybe the LCD area can web surf like an iphone?

For the price point I can't imagine the CPU is anywhere near the iphone, but since it runs Android I suppose it is essentially a simple cell phone with an e-ink screen glued to it. Too bad there is no microphone, or someone would jailbreak it into a working cell phone


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Its there, see my previous link


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't find it on the B&N website.  It's also going to have it's own website, according to the NY Times which had a hyperlink to Nook.com.  It didn't work.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Its there, see my previous link


Okay, I see it there. But still, when you go to their main website, there is NOTHING about the nook, even if you search on that word. I even looked in their ebooks section and clicked on "compatible devices" and still... nothing. Odd.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

The main page for the Nook is defaulting right now to an ebooks page. To visit most of the Nook site, go to 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/features/ and scroll around.

And to see the video about it, go to: 
http://gizmodo.com/5385938/barnes--nobles-nook-e+reader-two-screens-260

All of it will probably be working again after the 4:00 pm conference thingie they're doing.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I took a stab to see if Amazon was selling it, but no....
however, there's a lot of stuff if you search for ereader on Amazon


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

The only real downside is that if I ever decided to switch e-readers, I could not read my Kindle books on a new reader.  I would have to try to keep and use two e-readers, or repurchase all of the books.  

Stupid DRM.  LOL


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

So I never thought I would say this, but Nook has got me interested for a few reasons:

(1) Wireless delivery - the primary reason I purchased my Kindle
(2) Expandable memory - love this feature. At the rate my TBR list is growing, I may need that. I know Kindle 1 had it, they removed it 
on K2 but would have loved for that feature to remain.
(3) Wi-Fi, very nice!
(4) Supports PDFs
(5) Color screen to scroll and touchscreen keyboard, not a huge selling feature but a nice one.
(6) Epub format is supported (can we please move to an industry standard for the love of Mike)

CONS
I did a very un-scientific random sampling of book pricing - this may be where Amazon gets B&N. There is an book bundle I want by Carly Phllips that is $9.99 on Amazon and $15.96 on B&N's website. Big difference. I sampled a few other books as well and there were differences in the pricing with Amazon being the lower of the two consistently.

-It is slightly heavier than the Kindle

If NOOK has folders or ANY TYPE OF


Spoiler



DAMN


 content management feature (folders thank you much)....my husband may get my K2 and I might be hightailing it over to Nookieville. This is really one of the things I have wanted with the Kindle since I got mine. Amazon better get it together and I mean quick. Been looking at posts all day in anticipation of the Nook's launch and I gotta tell you, it is generating some serious excitement.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

BookishMom, your link works for me.  Geez when you go to Amazon.com, you can't miss the Kindle!  Hope that I won't want one of these things.  I just got my K2 (refurb, looks like new) this afternoon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The lending and the PDFs/other formats are of interest to me.  I don't care about the color covers or the touchscreen.  The wireless is slightly intriguing as it would be useful in places that don't get Whispernet but it's not a deal breaker.  Reading different formats that are not accessible to the Kindle is probably the most interesting feature to me.

Lots of choices in eReaders can only be good for us!

Betsy


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I jumped the gun and placed an order (with the intention of doing a comparison with my Kindle) before B &N took the page down, but now checking their customer service page, they will charge a 10% restocking fee for any open box returns! That is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

The one thing I haven't seen is whether B&N backs up your orders like Amazon.  

Also, there is no mention of whether a book will be readable on multiple devices.  I don't mean lending.  My dad and I both have a Kindle, and we share an account.  So any book one of us buys, the other can read.  I wonder if the Nook will allow that.  If not, we would have to buy multiple copies of the same book (we like the same types of books).  

As for the lending feature, I wouldn't be too quick to assume it will last.  It may be something that publishers limit, much like TTS.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> When I checked, most of the books seemed comparable between B&N and Amazon. That could have changed though.
> 
> I really think this will be the biggest Kindle competitor.


http://blog.gideonaddington.com/2009/07/the-land-of-ebooks/

This was from July, so it may have evened up, but Amazon was clearly ahead in price and availability of books


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Whoa!  That's quite a deal breaker for me too.  Hope they get them out into Best Buy soon!

Betsy


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> The one thing I haven't seen is whether B&N backs up your orders like Amazon.


I back up everything I purchase for the Kindle, so whether Amazon keeps a record or not, is not important to me, but I do like that feature and I have not heard any mention of whether B&N will do the same thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> The one thing I haven't seen is whether B&N backs up your orders like Amazon.
> 
> Also, there is no mention of whether a book will be readable on multiple devices. I don't mean lending. My dad and I both have a Kindle, and we share an account. So any book one of us buys, the other can read. I wonder if the Nook will allow that. If not, we would have to buy multiple copies of the same book (we like the same types of books).
> 
> As for the lending feature, I wouldn't be too quick to assume it will last. It may be something that publishers limit, much like TTS.


Under "Support" it says this:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/support/


> Yes, you can read your eBooks across a wide range of devices in addition to your nook. All you need to do is download the free Barnes & Noble eReader app on your iPhone and iPod touch, BlackBerry® smartphone, or Windows® and Mac® laptops and desktop computers. And the eBooks purchased from BN.com will sync between your nook and other reading devices with the Barnes & Noble eReader app, so you always return to the last page you read.


But nothing about whether you can have it on multiple Nooks registered to the same account.

Apparently they will have your books archived online:


> Q. Can I delete eBooks from my nook?
> X Yes. You can delete eBooks from your nook. Of course, eBooks purchased from BN.com will still be your BN.com eBook library, and you can download them again if you change your mind.


Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> I jumped the gun and placed an order (with the intention of doing a comparison with my Kindle) before B &N took the page down, but now checking their customer service page, they will charge a 10% restocking fee for any open box returns! That is a deal breaker for me.


 They must want you to try it in the store, but for 10% they better let you sit down and really read


chilady1 said:


> So I never thought I would say this, but Nook has got me interested for a few reasons:
> 
> (1) Wireless delivery - the primary reason I purchased my Kindle
> (2) Expandable memory - love this feature. At the rate my TBR list is growing, I may need that. I know Kindle 1 had it, they removed it
> ...


I agree on the folders, but that color screen thingy really makes me nervous. Frankly, I'd like if they let you turn it off - or cover it up. what if you accidentally touch it? Now you've got this "neon sign" thing looking at you.

I think my main hope is that this forces Amazon to add a feature or two to the Kindle. Frankly, I just get new-gadget fever, but I'm very happy w/ my Kindle.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Wonder if you can turn off the color navigation bar at the bottom? That might be a pretty big distraction.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's another thread on the same subject:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14735.msg282913.html#msg282913



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Really.   When I'm reading a paper book, I don't normally have the cover staring at me alll the time, unless there was a dust jacket that I removed....

Betsy


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Nevermind on the book pricing. _Some_ books are comparable, but a lot are not.

Check out the price difference on the Sookie Stackhouse set from Amazon ($29.90)

http://www.amazon.com/Sookie-Stackhouse-8-copy-Boxed-ebook/dp/B002QCJM/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256069450&sr=1-18

and from B&N ($51.13)

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Sookie-Stackhouse-8-volume-Set/Charlaine-Harris/e/9781101152171/?cds2Pid=23317&inframe=y

Yikes!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I think my main hope is that this forces Amazon to add a feature or two to the Kindle. Frankly, I just get new-gadget fever, but I'm very happy w/ my Kindle.


Couldn't agree with you more. I get new-gadget fever periodically when a gadget calls for it. I didn't get excited over the Kindle DX because I knew it was not for me (I like my K2's portability), however, as I outlined, this is the first e-reader since getting my Kindle that makes me go hummmmm....lol!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd also like to be able to turn off the bottom portion while I was reading - so I'm curious about that. I also think the screen may be glossy instead of matte (on the eInk portion) because they sell a "matte-finish" film kit thing. Wouldn't glossy be "glarey"?


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

It's an interesting looking device for sure. As with any new gadget, I have to get my hands on it before I can say anything. The keyboard looks awkward and I dont like the 6" screen. If they don't screw it up with the price it can compete.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> I'd also like to be able to turn off the bottom portion while I was reading - so I'm curious about that. I also think the screen may be glossy instead of matte (on the eInk portion) because they sell a "matte-finish" film kit thing. Wouldn't glossy be "glarey"?


Hey Bookish Mom - long time, no talk to. It looks like (don't quote me) that the glossy part may be where the book cover art is located. Otherwise, it appears the screen has a matte finish similiar to the kindle.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Anybody feeling sorry for Sony today?


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

angelad said:


> Are you all seriously considering getting another reader?


Yes I am.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Feeling sorry for Borders, and they sell the Sony.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Live blogging about the NOOK unveiling event can be found at this website for those interested:*

http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2009/10/20/live-blogging-the-barnes-noble-nook-e-reader-launch/


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> Hey Bookish Mom - long time, no talk to. It looks like (don't quote me) that the glossy part may be where the book cover art is located. Otherwise, it appears the screen has a matte finish similiar to the kindle.


:::waving hi::: I thought that, too, but the matte-finish thingie covers the whole screen in the accessories area of the new Nook site (love that name because it reminds me of... well... nevermind!  ).


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know.  I think the price of B&N books coupled with the massive library I've been building on the Kindle will keep me from getting the Nook.

Some of the features are cool, but I don't think it's enough to make me switch.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> :::waving hi::: I thought that, too, but the matte-finish thingie covers the whole screen in the accessories area of the new Nook site (love that name because it reminds me of... well... nevermind!  ).


Yeah - I know! Right back at ya'. First thing I thought of as well. Hubby wants to buy one just for the name alone. Too funny!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I do feel a little sorry for Sony because it seems the Nook is closer to what readers want (in my opinion). I'm waiting for reviews about specific features (library ebook compatability, battery life confirmation of 10 days, whether readers can turn the bottom part off, a few other things) before I consider it as my 2nd reader.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks. . . .I just merged the two threads on the same topic. . .again!  LOL!

Apologies for any confusion . . . . . . just trying to keep it neat.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I agree on the folders, but that color screen thingy really makes me nervous. Frankly, I'd like if they let you turn it off - or cover it up. what if you accidentally touch it? Now you've got this "neon sign" thing looking at you.


According to the live blog going on right now, the touch screen at the bottom disappears when not in use.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm watching a blogcast and it says the bottom disappears when not in use, so I'd assume it goes black. That's a good thing...


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL! We're in sync, chilady!


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Just got confirmation on my order, says expected ship date is November 30th.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

The Nook website is now working from the main page at:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/index.asp


----------



## islandfamily (Oct 20, 2009)

not impressed with lend me feature. I usually send my fav books over to my father-in-law in Barbados, and vice versa.
we take way longer than 14 days to read a book.
better he just gets a kindle on the same account as me.

"Yes. With our new LendMe™ technology, you can now share from nook to nook. But it doesn’t stop there. Starting Nov. 30th, you can lend to and from any device with the Barnes & Noble eReader app, including PC, Mac OS®, BlackBerry®, iPhone™ and iPod® touch. All you need to know is your friend’s email address. You can lend many of your eBooks one time for a maximum of 14 days. When you use our LendMe™ technology, you will not be able to read your eBook while it is on loan, but you always get it back."


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

It looks great to me, and I'll probably switch away from my Kindle. If you look at their checklist, it appears that they've been listening very carefully to what people have been asking Amazon on this board.....

One big selling point for me is the ability to share books, and the other is the native support for PDF.

The big negative is ... no New York Times!


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

But the lend me feature is great for "friends".  I would have my daughter and Mom on my account but I wouldn't want my friends or others downloading to my credit card!  LOL!  This way I can loan my book to a friend and not worry about it.  Great feature.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's on the website. . . .but has anyone found where they say when it's available.  There's a "pre-order" link which implies not yet.

I found the comparison to Kindle chart to be precise, but not accurate, if you know what I mean.


----------



## islandfamily (Oct 20, 2009)

ships November 30th


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

islandfamily said:


> not impressed with lend me feature. I usually send my fav books over to my father-in-law in Barbados, and vice versa.
> we take way longer than 14 days to read a book.
> better he just gets a kindle on the same account as me.
> 
> "Yes. With our new LendMe™ technology, you can now share from nook to nook. But it doesn't stop there. Starting Nov. 30th, you can lend to and from any device with the Barnes & Noble eReader app, including PC, Mac OS®, BlackBerry®, iPhone™ and iPod® touch. All you need to know is your friend's email address. *You can lend many of your eBooks one time for a maximum of 14 days.* When you use our LendMe™ technology, you will not be able to read your eBook while it is on loan, but you always get it back."


Um, no, that's not going to work for me. Most of the people I know are also going to take longer than 14 days to read a book. And I see two other issues with the bolded sentence: "many" books can be lent and you can do it "one time". So not everything will be lendable, and don't plan on lending the same book to both your mother & sister in law--which is what we'd want to do from our family.

It's a terrific idea in concept, but I don't think for a minute that it's going to be perfect operationally--or that the publishers won't opt out of it as they did with TTS.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I believe as in the Kindle you can have up to 6 devises registered at one time so if you and your Mom and sister are on the same account it is no problem.  If you are "loaning out" your book to someone else you can only do it one at at time, similar to a DTB that you could only loan out to one person at a time.  I can't imagine anyone taking more than 14 days to read a book!


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Um, no, that's not going to work for me. Most of the people I know are also going to take longer than 14 days to read a book. And I see two other issues with the bolded sentence: "many" books can be lent and you can do it "one time". So not everything will be lendable, and don't plan on lending the same book to both your mother & sister in law--which is what we'd want to do from our family.


I believe the 'many' means that you can loan out many books, not that some books will be exempt, but we'll see.

I have no problem with the limitation, it's reasonable and mimics the lending of paper books, which is something we've been asking for from Amazon for quite a while now. I *am* curious as to whether you can re-lend your book when it returns to you, to give the recipient another 2 weeks to finish reading. Hopefully you can.

Ron


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I looked around their site and I might have considered it if I didn't have an E-reader yet, but I'm so used to my Kindle now.  Plus Amazon has been a great company to deal with.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

It certainly seems that B&N has added some great features that leapfrog the Kindle. Competition is a good thing, hopefully this will spur Amazon on to follow through on two important (to consumers!) courses:
1. Improve the Kindle software - organization, lending, borrowing from libraries, compatibility with ePub are all things they shouldn't ignore.
2. Improve the Kindle hardware - Jeff Bezos said they want Kindle books on multiple devices, why aren't they actively courting device makers to come up with an improved device with touch screen options, WiFi, expanded storage, etc. An open platform would cement Amazon as the content retailer of choice, and that's really what they have said they want to be, the primary ebook vendor of the world.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd love to have a PalmOs app that would read Kindle books...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd love to have a PalmOs app that would read Kindle books...
> 
> Betsy


I want one for my Windows SmartPhone. . . . .


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I want one for my Windows SmartPhone. . . . .


They still make Windows Smartphones  (jk!!)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Am I the only one wondering about navigating 100s of books thru that slider?  We think the Kindle pages are bad?!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Will the nook be in the Barnes & Noble Stores on Thursday?

Anne


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

It doesn't look like it has folder support to me. If you look at the comparison chart ( http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/compare/ ) it touts every feature it has that the K doesn't. IMO, folders are such a big issue for people that if it had that capability it would be listed.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

coyote said:


> I *am* curious as to whether you can re-lend your book when it returns to you, to give the recipient another 2 weeks to finish reading. Hopefully you can.


Ron, that's my question... that "one time" quote is throwing me off. Does it mean that each book can be loaned to the same person (or same email address) only one time? Or does it mean that each book can only be loaned out one time, period? Or am I taking it all too literally?


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

I really hope this starts an e-book pricing war there's recently been a price war between Walmart & Amazon over the price of paper books. That will benefit the consumer a lot. I know that's definitely not what publishers want, but hopefully it'll happen. I follow one author of sports books on Twitter, and he's said he's perfectly fine with the price war between Walmart & Amazon even though the price of his forthcoming basketball book has dropped significantly from the original sales price. 

Amazon IMO has been passed by in the features department handily by this B&N reader. There's two things I think that will make people by the B&N reader over the Kindle when they have some disposable income. 1. Color. Amazon had a chance to develop and use color with the K2 but they didn't do so. I know it's just the book titles that are in color, but Amazon should not underestimate this "coolness factor." 2. Touch screen. That's another thing Amazon had a chance to incorporate with the K2 and didn't do so. People want touch functionality in their devices now IMO. 

Hopefully the Nook will spur development of the K3 or whatever Amazon wants to call its next device. If they haven't started development on that device yet, they better. IMO they're going to end up making some people very angry, but they need to have the K3 on the market by next summer or the Kindle line is going to start looking very "web 1.0" and that's not good for sales. 

Hopefully (if it's technologically possible) we might get an update to the K1 and/or K2 software soon that allows sharing of books between devices. That one's a direct shot off Amazon's bow, and Bezos cannot ignore it for long if he's got the technological possibility to make the Kindle devices equal to the Nook in that regard. At this point, I think B&N and Amazon hold the publishers hostage on the issue of lending because reader backlash won't be kind to the publishers if they start trying to kill off a feature B&N (and hopefully someday the Kindle) wants to give consumers. 

I'm definitely going to go to my local B&N to check out the Nook. 

As for Borders, I really don't know what they're going to do. Borders, it seems to me, has always had a strategy of relying on being cheaper than B&N. The question is, can they actually sell e-books cheaper than both Amazon and B&N and still remain profitable? I don't think they can afford to go lower in order to drive sales of the Sony reader and then turn around and raise prices later to remain profitable. Consumers have already made it known that $9.99 is the acceptable price, anything above that isn't. If Borders sets a default price of, say $6.99, for e-books in order to drive sales of the Sony reader, they're going to be stuck with it IMO.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Am I the only one wondering about navigating 100s of books thru that slider? We think the Kindle pages are bad?!


Jesslyn, on the video, it looks like an either/or kind of navigational system. As the lady was thumbing through the book covers on the bottom, the top was also scrolling. So I *think* that you could use the page forward and page back buttons to navigate through the eInk screen. I would hope, anyway.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Anne said:


> Will the nook be in the Barnes & Noble Stores on Thursday?
> 
> Anne


Anne, I don't think so. I read somewhere that it was, but during the blogcast today, they said it wouldn't be available for sale until Nov. 30.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GMUHistorian says that the B&N Nook has bypassed the Kindle in the features department, but didn't mention the only feature that I think is truly superior, from what I've read--the range of formats it reads.  

I guess I'm weird, I really don't care about the color in a book.  (And that's what I'm looking at it as, a book.)  I don't look at the album covers on my iPod when I'm listening to music and could care less that they're on there.  I guess I'm too old to get it.    The touchscreen--again, don't care.  I'm fine with buttons.  On the iPhone and i'Touch it's fine, it's cool, it serves a function, but I'm not convinced in a book there is anything that's THAT much easier to do with a touch screen.  Maybe looking up words.  Which I don't do that much.

I'm looking for two things in a new reader--folders/organization--and the ability to read more formats including library books.  When a new reader does one of those two things, I'm in.

That being said, if I didn't already have a Kindle, I would definitely consider it for the range of books it reads.  So I think it is real competition.

Obviously, your mileage may vary!

Betsy


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Hn, several items on their Comparison Checklist are wrong...

1) Memory expansion for the Kindle is virtually unlimited with the books stored by Amazon, so how many books the Kindle can actually hold at once doesn't actually matter.

2) There are More than a Million book titles available for the Kindle.

3) We get free-ebooks, too.

4) We can sync content/notes  between devices.


** I'd also seen that one can directly load and read-pdf's however it did not say you could interact with it...

*** To hell with the lend-me feature, there are libraries for that .

**** Who cares about a replaceable color back cover?

****** Ergonomic back cover design for optimal hand fit (What does that even mean?)

*** We can personalize screensavers, too...

***** ohh, they DON'T have a web browser, how come that wasn't in the chart?

.... GO AMAZON ^_^;; *How old AM I?*


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Jesslyn, on the video, it looks like an either/or kind of navigational system. As the lady was thumbing through the book covers on the bottom, the top was also scrolling. So I *think* that you could use the page forward and page back buttons to navigate through the eInk screen. I would hope, anyway.


THe top was scrolling to the book that was being shown in the middle of the bottom part. The way that the navigation between books (and when shopping for books) works looks too cumbersome to me. I've had Kindles for two years and have hundreds of books in my Archives. Can you imagine trying to get to a book somewhere in the middle of your stack.

Picture me madly swiping my finger across the screen then cursing as I passed it. No thanks.
-------------------------
My comments from another forum 

I initially liked the look of the device, but will stick with my Kindle for now. There are a few things I think they got right, external memory, removable battery, but not enough to change devices. Funny thing was, I was ready to buy before I watched the video.

1. I already hate the Kindle book navigation. Since, I now have over 300 books purchased from Amazon and hundreds of personal documents, I shudder to think of trying to get through them all using a 'slider'. Even if I kept my storage online, that's a lot to go through. WHat was up with the purchasing interface in the video? That did NOT look right to me
2. I'm extremely suspicious of the language in the 'lending' statement. Sounds to me like you can loan a book once and that not all books will be available to loan. If that's left up to the publishers there'll be more not than can.
3. While the menus on the Kindle aren't the most flashy, I didn't see anything in the video that made me think the nook's were designed better, just faster.
4. The pricing on B&N compared to Amazon is ridiculous. Maybe it'll get better, maybe not.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Anarel -  
How many books do you need on a reading device anyway?
Speaking of reading device - that is all I want - an e-book reader!
A non-question for those of us out of the country, (or out of WN zone)  not necessarily international (I don't think Mexico or even Canada is international), but would prefer to download to computers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anarel said:


> Hn, several items on their Comparison Checklist are wrong...
> 
> 1) Memory expansion for the Kindle is virtually unlimited with the books stored by Amazon, so how many books the Kindle can actually hold at once doesn't actually matter.


Of course, B&N does this too, as far as I can tell. . . .but there are a lot of folks for whom personal memory expansion is an issue.


> 2) There are More than a Million book titles available for the Kindle.
> 
> 3) We get free-ebooks, too.
> 
> 4) We can sync content/notes between devices.


yep. all true. . .they definitely counted in such a way as did _not_ take into consideration the many free titles available at 3rd party sites.


> ** I'd also seen that one can directly load and read-pdf's however it did not say you could interact with it...
> 
> *** To hell with the lend-me feature, there are libraries for that .


And yet, many seem intrigued by this feature. OTOH, you can share with Amazon too, since you can put six devices on one account. . .and this way can actually all be reading the book at the same time


> **** Who cares about a replaceable color back cover?
> 
> ****** Ergonomic back cover design for optimal hand fit (What does that even mean?)


yeah. . .those two are only pseudo features. . . . . .


> *** We can personalize screensavers, too...


Except. . . . .a "hack" is needed to do it which is, some say, against Amazon TOS; even the most optimistic acknowledge that Amazon doesn't really support it. Apparantly B&N looked at that and decided to provide a supported method to switch screensavers. Still to be determined if one can add one's own images, or of one must use the images supplied by B&N.


> ***** ohh, thay DON'T have a web browser, how come that wasn't in the chart?


To me, that Amazon does have a web browser is also only a pseudo feature. It's too clunky for extended use, in my opinion.


> .... GO AMAZON ^_^;; *How old AM I?*


I don't know. How old are you?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

If it is an either/or, then I am confused. LCD would be faster than the page changing on the eink, so how could it be in sync. 

When she was reading a book, it looked like the same page changing speed than the Kindle, but when she browsed on the LCD touch screen, it was a faster interface. 

This whole thing smells still a bit of evasion to me. The actual product is not even for sale or ship out until the end of November. They were a bit evasive of questions asked by reporters about the "lending". The language also suggest that not all book will be for lending, just like TTS is not. 
No way will all publishers allow lending just like that. 

Its a cool looking device, but just reading how they outright lied on their compare page about the Kindle leaves a bit of a bad taste. 

I have a feeling a lot of what they are touting now to get their preorder numbers up, will end up being disappointing to some that expected it to be the super duper device.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you seen the picture on their site? The one with "A better reading experience"...it has The Time Traveler's Wife as an ebook...  Or is it just me?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am not finding it listed in their ebook store though. I checked a bunch of books I would normally read and all of them so far have been more expensive on B&N than Amazon, some much more expensive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You're absolutely right, Jenni. . . . .hmmm. . . . .makes the whole thing a little suspicious in my mind. . . . .









It also seems like the inset magnification image is not of what is actually shown in the non-magnified image. The colors are all wrong. And, plus, the words shown are the "lorem ipsum" text that they use as dummy text when mocking up galleys. Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

And those screensavers they are showing in the slide show look a bit too clear to be a e ink screen. But then I only have a K1 and don't know how they would look on it as its the same screen according the specs. They just look too good if you know what I mean.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

You beat me to it, Ann. Yeah, it was just interesting and I wanted to share it with you guys since it's one of those popular threads here in KB.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed that Catching Fire, the Second Book in the Hunger Games Series, during the video presentation- it's not out in ebook format, yet... that wasn't the only book that isn't actually available.

*EDIT;

Also just read an article found here : 
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ratcliffe/?p=434

Apparently, you can only use wifi inside the B&N store- outside of it, you have to use AT&T's 3G (*dies laughing)


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Atunah said:


> If it is an either/or, then I am confused. LCD would be faster than the page changing on the eink, so how could it be in sync.
> 
> When she was reading a book, it looked like the same page changing speed than the Kindle, but when she browsed on the LCD touch screen, it was a faster interface.


Yes, it did seem faster when she was scrolling through the LCD. I just thought that since they both seemed to sync with each other, you'd be able to scroll through like we do with the Kindle (by the page forward and back buttons) or through the LCD screen - our choice (that's what I meant by either/or). Maybe not, though. :::shrugs:::


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

GMUHistorian said:


> I really hope this starts an e-book pricing war there's recently been a price war between Walmart & Amazon over the price of paper books. That will benefit the consumer a lot. I know that's definitely not what publishers want, but hopefully it'll happen. **snip**


B&N has a huge investment in Brick and Mortar stores, selling a single product..print media.
A WallyWorld and Amazon war will have a major impact on independent and chain book stores. If B&N doesn't survive the shake-up, what will you do with your $259 paperweight?


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I think the nook is pretty exciting, though I lovers my kindle so who knows what'll happen?  A little healthy competition never hurt though right?? 

Rachel


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Someone jus posted this on the Amazon forums;

But a Nook can't read,
so a Nook can't cook.
SO...
what good to a Nook is hook cook book?

--One Fish Two Fish Red Fish Blue Fish


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I just watched the video and "nook" just doesn't sound right.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

This is pretty exciting in my book. (er..eBook).
B&N is going to be the first real competition to the Kindle. Wireless 3G access, WiFi in store access which will provide specials and deals when you're in their store. Sharing technology which some think not a big deal but I'd love to share books with my sister who owns a Kindle and we currently can't do that. But the best part of all of this is it forces competitors to respond. Pushing each other on book prices, responding to  new features (if the sharing thing flies Amazon will HAVE to incorporate similar options). It's all good people. Nice looking device too. I'm stoked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PaulGuy said:


> This is pretty exciting in my book. (er..eBook).
> B&N is going to be the first real competition to the Kindle. Wireless 3G access, WiFi in store access which will provide specials and deals when you're in their store. Sharing technology which some think not a big deal but I'd love to share books with my sister who owns a Kindle and we currently can't do that. But the best part of all of this is it forces competitors to respond. Pushing each other on book prices, responding to new features (if the sharing thing flies Amazon will HAVE to incorporate similar options). It's all good people. Nice looking device too. I'm stoked.


I agree, to me that's the best part--competition can only help the customer. Unless it forces Amazon in the wrong direction. I don't want gimmicks added, I want features.

Betsy


----------



## hpotter (Aug 7, 2009)

The only complain I have for K2 and the one thing I like best in nook: they can read ePUB.
I can then borrow books from library and nowadays all library are trying to expand their digital collection, that will save me some money!

I just can't understand why Amazon has to be so exclusive about the format and all, every other e-reader can read epub....


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Do we have confirmation that it can read books from Overdrive?  If so, this could be pretty tempting.  It's nicer than any of Sony's offerings.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

marianner said:


> Do we have confirmation that it can read books from Overdrive? If so, this could be pretty tempting. It's nicer than any of Sony's offerings.


I have to admit that if it can read Overdrive books that I will be tempted to get one. I've been thinking about getting a Sony just for library books. My library has a pretty good selection of ebooks and it wouldn't take me long to read 250.00 worth of books.

Melissa


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Darn that Nov 30th release date..... I'm not sure I want to wait that long to buy my e-reader. DF wants to buy it as a present and wants to do it this month. 

Anyone think the "Nook" is worth waiting for??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To me, the only feature that would make me wait for it is the ability to read library books with it, which apparently it will be able to do. If that is not important to you, I think the other differences are trivial. My opinion, obviously. 

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> I actually don't like the placement of the next/previous page buttons along the left side of the device. They reversed them from the right side - where the previous page button is on the bottom and the next page is on the top. Looks like it's optimally designed for 2-fisted reading, with a thumb on either side.
> 
> I am actually right handed, and I like to cook with my right hand and operate my K2 with the left. Holding it in my left hand would be awkward as I'd have to shift the center of gravity way up. I prefer holding my books towards the bottom - not the top.


Wow - you're a better cook/reader than I am. I might try to read a bit when I'm cooking - but not with a spoon in one hand and the Kindle in the other! In my hands - that's a recipe for disaster - for the food AND the Kindle! 
To me the button makes sense for regular reading - if you're holding the device in both hands (which I don't always do, I try to rest it in my lap when I can). That way your hands don't have to be directly opposite each other on the Nook - you can place your hands with the thumbs near the next page button (which is what one mostly uses) on each side, without feeling like you've got the thing in a "death grip" with your hands directly opposite. Which is kind of how the K1 is, with the long next page bar on the right (come to think of it, that makes my K1 even more endearing). It's an intriguing device, but not intriguing enough to consider switching, especially since there are 3 Kindles and 4 Kindle apps registered to my account!  I've got the B&N reader on my iPhone - but haven't really read on it yet. This has, at least, got me looking at the B&N website again to see if there's any freebies there that aren't on Kindle (haven't found any yet). 
Anyway - the good news to me is that B&N sees enough of a future in e-books to come out with a device for reading them. And hopefully publishers (and authors) will get on board that much more quickly - more e-content for everyone! Woohoo!!! Will be interesting to see what happens when they get into stores at the end of next month & people can actually get their hands on them.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Anne, I don't think so. I read somewhere that it was, but during the blogcast today, they said it wouldn't be available for sale until Nov. 30.


Thanks somehow I got my dates mixed up. I am not going to buy one. I would just like to see it. I hope they have them in the stores so I can look at one.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I have to admit that if it can read Overdrive books that I will be tempted to get one. I've been thinking about getting a Sony just for library books. My library has a pretty good selection of ebooks and it wouldn't take me long to read 250.00 worth of books.
> 
> Melissa


I completely agree, Melissa. Unless Amazon announces Overdrive support with the Kindle 3, this may be my library ebook.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow. I'm really liking the B&N Nook.
The lending books idea is very cool. I love that you can lend it to not just the Nook but to a wide variety of machines. It's definitely a feature I'm happy to see.
I also really like that you can change the battery out yourself.
And the look of the device is pretty nice, in my opinion.
AND I see that their online site has The Boy Who Harnessed the Wind for $9.99, while Amazon still has theirs at $14.29. 
It'll be interesting to see the pricing wars between B&N and Amazon.
If I didn't already have a K2, I could definitely see this as an option I would have considered. While this won't cause me to dump my beloved K2 (Is it weird that I have a major attachment to my K2 and get sad when I think about parting with it?), I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for reviews.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sharing books would be hard. I prefer having the 6 devices on one account. It is just easier. The Nook does look like it will be a serious competition to the Kindle, but that means more books at a better price. My curiosity will have me going to look at it, but at this time I wouldn't switch. I love my Kindle and it does everything I want.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Sharing books would be hard. I prefer having the 6 devices on one account. It is just easier. The Nook does look like it will be a serious competition to the Kindle, but that means more books at a better price. My curiosity will have me going to look at it, but at this time I wouldn't switch. I love my Kindle and it does everything I want.


I agree I am going to stay with my Kindle. I cannot find anything where they back up the books like Amazon. I wonder what happens if you delete a book? Can you get it back again like you can on Amazon?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> I agree I am going to stay with my Kindle. I cannot find anything where they back up the books like Amazon. I wonder what happens if you delete a book? Can you get it back again like you can on Amazon?


http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/support/


> Q. Can I delete eBooks from my nook?
> X Yes. You can delete eBooks from your nook. Of course, eBooks purchased from BN.com will still be your BN.com eBook library, and you can download them again if you change your mind.


Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Betsy


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Love my kindle, but gosh I like those seperate places you can put books, and the sharing is also cool. Oh well, thank god I love my Kindle, but I am sorely tempted! But I am a LOYAL Amazon customer, and I love my Kindle.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

MeganW said:


> I completely agree, Melissa. Unless Amazon announces Overdrive support with the Kindle 3, this may be my library ebook.


I'm seriously considering it, too. It hasn't been confirmed yet (I don't think) about its compatibility with OverDrive (library ebooks), but if it *is* confirmed, and everything else checks out (battery life, etc), then I'll probably get it over the Sony I was contemplating. It's less expensive, too. (Although my guess is that Sony will drop the price of the 600 to match the K2 and Nook.)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the B&N reader looks good. I might consider it in the near future, except the second book I checked on was $16.00 on B&N, and $10 on Amazon.

Too bad it doesn’t directly support MOBI.

Mike


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

There's a video on engadget: http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/20/barnes-and-noble-officially-launches-nook-e-reader-259-pre-orde/

What I don't like -- no keyboard and the touch screen is pretty tiny (even if there's a soft keyboard). The color bar at the bottom is too gimmicky, IMHO.

I also don't like the fact that they tout a "full-color display" when it's really not *full* color! The e-ink display is still B&W. I suspected as much, but the Nook pre-order website does not say so. In fact, one of their slides shows only the top screen with that tag-line "full-color display."

I think that the only places they can give Kindle a run for their money are by selling it in a Brick & Mortar store and possibly offering better customer service and service plans (someplace Amazon has clearly been falling behind over the past few years).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Another pricing concern:

Amazon _currently_ only collects sales tax in two states I believe? Illinois is not one of them. Barnes & Noble has lots of stores here. I think I would get hit with the 6% state tax for every book purchase (as well, of course, for the device itself).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very good point, Verena!  Have to figure that into prices...

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not that that will stop me from buying one...  I shall check out the demo device _before_ I order....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

New York (where I am) is one of the states where Amazon charges state/city sales taxes.  I have to pay it on paper books and any shipped merchandise that is taxed in the state, but Amazon does not charge sales tax on my Amazon ebooks (or mp3 downloads either).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> I do feel a little sorry for Sony because it seems the Nook is closer to what readers want (in my opinion). I'm waiting for reviews about specific features (library ebook compatability, battery life confirmation of 10 days, whether readers can turn the bottom part off, a few other things) before I consider it as my 2nd reader.


I suspect that (again) this has something to do with a bookseller coming out with a reading device rather than an electronics store....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> I jumped the gun and placed an order (with the intention of doing a comparison with my Kindle) before B &N took the page down, but now checking their customer service page, they will charge a 10% restocking fee for any open box returns! That is a deal breaker for me.


That, and it's only a 14-day window for a return, as opposed to Amazon's 30 days.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> Will the nook be in the Barnes & Noble Stores on Thursday?
> 
> Anne


Sorry if I missed the answer (I'm kind of reading through this thread backwards) but it says they'll be in stores Nov 30. I was disappointed - we were going to check them out tomorrow! Just to look.
One thing I did like is the nice variety of covers they have - some nice styles, especially the one with the built-in light ala the mEdge, but a little nicer looking.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone know what this means? 

" And soon, you will be able to read entire eBooks for free at your local Barnes & Noble. "


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Still not impressed with it.  Way too gimmicky and trying to throw "improvements" and "features" at an uneducated public which look really good in advertising but don't really mean anything in practice.  When they brag about the swapping colored panels and the ergonomically designed whatsits like that you know they're stretching for things to make it sound better than the Kindle.

The reading ebooks free in the store sounds to me like they'll have some sort of system so you can hang out in Barnes and Noble surrounded by books you can already sit there and read for free and read them on your Nook instead.  I am sure there's a crowd out there who loves sitting in crowded bookstores with yelling kids reading, but I'm not part of it.  The Kindle made me happy in that I could sample books away from all that mess.

I just see a lot of hype with only a few improvements and several things lacking when compared to the Kindle.  There's still a lot of things Amazon needs to get right, and hopefully competition like this will nudge them toward that, but for me this isn't so much an ereader as it is a marketing device.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Anyone know what this means?
> 
> " And soon, you will be able to read entire eBooks for free at your local Barnes & Noble. "


The Nook's WiFi only works at Barnes & Noble, and when connected, you are able to read ebooks cover to cover just like browsing DTB's in the store.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't see anywhere that the wi-fi *only* works in their stores. It just mentions that they offer free access in their stores.



> Download books in seconds.
> 
> * Free wireless from Barnes & Noble via AT&T, the nation's fastest 3G network. *
> * Wi-Fi ( 802.11 b/g).
> * Free Wi-Fi in all Barnes & Noble stores.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I know this has probably been mentioned, but...  Why don't any of the ebook readers get folders or some kind of tagging system that works to organize our materials? Isn't that easier to figure out than eInk technology, and color LCD and touchscreens? I still use my original Kindle, and I refuse to buy another eReader until they get that down. Also, I'm very irritated about being held hostage by Amazon's DRM... 

A HUGE selling point for me is the expandable storage on the Nook, that's another reason why I didn't "upgrade" to the Kindle 2. Before anyone says "2 GBs is plenty", I've already filled up close to 2 GB because I have a huge eBook collection, the option to add a memory card is important.


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> B&N has a huge investment in Brick and Mortar stores, selling a single product..print media.
> A WallyWorld and Amazon war will have a major impact on independent and chain book stores. If B&N doesn't survive the shake-up, what will you do with your $259 paperweight?


I think it's much more likely that Borders doesn't survive the shakeup more than it is B&N won't survive. E-books are still a small part of the market, but it's a growing segment each year. With the Nook, B&N I think has positioned themselves to be #2 in the e-book market and perhaps compete with Amazon _if_ they drop the prices on most of their books. As long as they do that (which they're touting on their web site they will do), B&N I think has just passed by Borders and its more expensive Sony Reader. Unless Borders can get Sony on board with a price cut, I really don't know how they're going to compete with either Amazon or B&N in the long run. B&N does have a huge investment in brick and mortar stores, but no more so than Borders does. Plus, B&N also has a piece of the college bookstore market, operating 600 bookstores on college campuses in addition to their other retail outlets. They can, I think, afford a price war with Amazon probably more than Borders can. I'm not sure any of the three get pushed out of the market though. I think it'll just kill off whatever remaining independent bookstores there are and cause publishers to whine even more about books being too cheap.

Scheherazade, I actually do think the in store reading is a pretty good feature. I'm not sure which B&N's you shop at, but the ones I've been in the cafe area is pretty quiet even though they are sometimes crowded with people using their laptops or reading. If I wanted to just get out of my house for a while and have a cup of coffee, if I had a Nook and would possibly get free content by using it in the store, that makes me much more likely to head to B&N than heading to Starbucks. It's a grab for a small segment of consumers probably, but never underestimate the power of "free" to entice people. Besides, it's not like they could have reasonably packed other features into it like web browsing. The one big definite, and very confusing, negative is that the Nook's battery life isn't as long as the Kindle's. It needs to be charged every 10 days instead of every 14 with the K2. Since the product's newer, you'd think they could have found a way to surpass the K2 on that. To not have done so is rather stupid.

As others have pointed out, I agree Amazon needs to open up the Kindle to additional formats. I'm not sure if that's something that could be accomplished with a software update, but if it can, it needs to be. Consumers forced Apple to get rid of DRM on iTunes, and Apple loves proprietary technology and DRM. The fact the Nook has sharing (however limited that window actually is) will be seen as an improvement over the Kindle. People won't focus on the limited window, they'll focus on "sharing." Many people who are probably the target market for this device just intrinsically hate DRM and proprietary formats. They want to get their stuff from a wide variety of places, be able to share their stuff, and have it low cost too. Amazon needs to get ePub and eReader format support and realize that DRM=evil. If they're smart and can do this via a software update, they'll do B&N one better and kill off DRM entirely instead of just having a sharing "window." The publishers will absolutely hate it, but I really think Amazon can force them into it. If they absolutely have to, I think they'd even be successful touting the Kindle as completely DRM free but raising the price of the books 50-75 cents or even $1, like iTunes did raising the price of some of their songs from 99 cents to $1.29 and eliminating DRM. Of course if this isn't able to be done via a software update, forget it. It's not worth designing a new Kindle and releasing it this summer.

I watched a technology webcast today with commentators from several well known technology web sites, and really all of these readers might be passed by very soon. One commentator likened both the Kindle and the Nook as "Motel 6's you stop at for a night on your way to your ultimate destination, a much better hotel." If Apple ever releases their long rumored tablet, or Microsoft releases their rumored tablet called the Courier (the videos of that alleged device leaked to Gizmodo.com look absolutely amazing and I hope it's real), the Nook, Kindle and Sony's Reader are all marginalized. If Amazon's smart, IMO they should expand the DX into a full touch, writable, color screen tablet PC as their next product or partner with Apple or Microsoft to sell their books on the tablet made by one of (or both of) those companies. There's an LCD/e-Ink hybrid tablet PC that's scheduled to be unveiled next month.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

911jason said:


> I don't see anywhere that the wi-fi *only* works in their stores. It just mentions that they offer free access in their stores.


My mistake, I meant the WiFi features like book access and special offers. Though I must admit, not having to go to an actual book store is the biggest advantage of having a Kindle. I can't really see carrying around an ereader inside a bookstore, it seems counter intuitive.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

i didnt even hear about the Nook until today when I went to Gizmodo to check out the new Apple hardware. 
I think this device is going to give Amazon a run for its money. The color touch screen to check your library is a very nice touch although im wodering if it can be turned off while reading as i think i would find it distracting while reading  . I think we will all benefit as im sure the pricing wars will be commencing soon on ebooks between Amazon & BN.I do want to bring my Kindle 1 into a BN though to see if the display is better as I did not like the darker screen on the Kindle II. If its as good or better as the Kindle 1 I may just buy one. 
BTW the lending feature is an outstanding idea


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Chris W said:


> My mistake, I meant the WiFi features like book access and special offers. Though I must admit, not having to go to an actual book store is the biggest advantage of having a Kindle. I can't really see carrying around an ereader inside a bookstore, it seems counter intuitive.


I take my Kindle to our local Borders all the time. My wife browses way longer than me so I head for the coffee shop with my Kindle. If I see any books that catch my interest I immediately download the sample to my K. In fact I won't go there without my Kindle.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I think the B&N reader looks good. I might consider it in the near future, except the second book I checked on was $16.00 on B&N, and $10 on Amazon.
> 
> Too bad it doesn't directly support MOBI.
> 
> Mike


Well no mobi support is a bad move on their part. It's good it supports pdf directly but as with the kindle, the size is too small to make that really useful.

And I'm suspicious on the e-lending. You need to install their "software" to read the books on the other non-nook devices and I suspect once you use the e-mail the book to lend feature, that e-mail address you send to is harvested for B&N advertising purposes.

Overall I'm not impressed. It's not cheaper than a kindle and the book prices are higher. The different features seem more gloss than substance. It's not really the sort of competition that will spur innovation or a real price war.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am going to go to B&N and take a peek at Nook - I have to admit I am curious.  However, until someone provides an e-reader with folders or some type of content management, I am not moving.  

It appears that B&N incorporated a lot of features that folks have been asking for EXCEPT folders.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Sorry if I missed the answer (I'm kind of reading through this thread backwards) but it says they'll be in stores Nov 30. I was disappointed - we were going to check them out tomorrow! Just to look.
> One thing I did like is the nice variety of covers they have - some nice styles, especially the one with the built-in light ala the mEdge, but a little nicer looking.


I thought they would be in the stores on Thursday too. I guess because the name of the thread. I wanted to check them out just to look. I like the nice variety of covers they had too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a question how do I quote just a certain section inside of having to use the whole quote.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Anne said:


> how do I quote just a certain section inside of having to use the whole quote.


If you are referring to quoting someone here, simply click "quote" like normal. Then, just delete whatever text you don't want between the brackets, leaving only the text you do want.

So, for example, with yours above, I just deleted "I have a question."

I hope that helps.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Anne said:


> I thought they would be in the stores on Thursday too. I guess because the name of the thread. I wanted to check them out just to look. I like the nice variety of covers they had too.


I think the Nook is supposed to be on display in stores soon (before Nov. 30), and I know you can pre-order them in stores, as well. I called my local B&N yesterday afternoon and asked, and they said they would have more information this morning. I'll call back later today and see if they have more information, and post it if they do.

I have to admit, I already pre-ordered one. I wanted to reserve my place in line, and I was hoping to see one in the store before deciding one way or the other. My mom (Cindy416 here), sister and I all have Kindles and share my account, so if I had a Nook, it would be mainly for the Overdrive support (if there is any...).


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> If you are referring to quoting someone here, simply click "quote" like normal. Then, just delete whatever text you don't want between the brackets, leaving only the text you do want.
> 
> So, for example, with yours above, I just deleted "I have a question."
> 
> I hope that helps.


Thanks that does help.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MeganW said:


> I think the Nook is supposed to be on display in stores soon (before Nov. 30), and I know you can pre-order them in stores, as well. I called my local B&N yesterday afternoon and asked, and they said they would have more information this morning. I'll call back later today and see if they have more information, and post it if they do.
> 
> I have to admit, I already pre-ordered one. I wanted to reserve my place in line, and I was hoping to see one in the store before deciding one way or the other. My mom (Cindy416 here), sister and I all have Kindles and share my account, so if I had a Nook, it would be mainly for the Overdrive support (if there is any...).


Megan: Thanks I hope they do have them in the Stores before Nov 30. They should have one so people could see it before they order.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

When I bought my Kindle I told a friend that I thought it was the best product available at the time (last March).  I also said that if you weren't interested in upgrading relatively soon (2 years or so) it was too soon to buy.  This is going to be a rapidly changing and maturing market.  I haven't seen anything yet to change that opinion.  I expect about this time next year I will start seeing hardware that makes me want to switch/upgrade.  Who will be making it is anybody's guess.  Several people have mentioned being interested in the Microsoft product -- so am I, but I think the gamechanger could be the rumored Asus device.  They practically invented the netbook market and have a talent for doing very small, useful hardware at an unbelievable price point.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> Thanks that does help.


If you want to break up a quote, you can insert the quote tags as needed. For example, I could break up your quote, above, like this:


```
[quote="Anne"]
Thanks  [/quote] 
You're welcome! 
[quote]that does help.[/quote]  
Glad to hear it!
[/quote]
```
which would show up like this:


Anne said:


> Thanks


You're welcome!



> that does help.


Glad to hear it! Betsy

*******
Put the quote in the brackets[] at the beginning of what you want to quote and the /quote in the brackets at the end. This way you can turn almost anything into a quote.

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you want to break up a quote, you can insert the quote tags as needed. For example, I could break up your quote, above, like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks Betsy I am going to print this out so I can remember how to do it.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm thinking that I will wait and see some reviews on the Nook first.  

After all, most new technology has bugs that need to be worked out.  Even with the Kindle (sun fade, anyone?).


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Like most things I'd really like to "hands on" one of these before commenting or committing.  That being said the issues I have with this implementation are a) AT&T network (there are some serious identifiable issues with AT&T's network being severely overloaded in many many areas), b) questions regarding book pricing from B&N and c) whether or not the color touchscreen would be distracting or not -- is it user configurable as to what it shows while reading , etc.

The things that I really like about the concept are a) WiFi support (although nothing has been said yet on implementation -- exactly how and what is to be supported -- is it limited to in-store only -- will purchases be able to be made from any WiFi hotspot -- security issues from unprotected WiFi, etc.) and B) the concept of sharing but I'm not sure this will be much of an issue now that we've added the second K2 (US Version) to the family -- vast majority of my book sharing is between DW and I and we now are both on Kindle.

I do believe that the Nook is going to be good for the market in general -- I believe if you see it gain a foothold then you will see an expansion of both the capabilities of the devices and the services offered.  If the Nook is able to gain a foothold I truly believe you will see the K3 (whenever it comes) be WiFi capable and capable of sharing in some manner.  I'd also look for one or the other to break the ground on some sort of organization method (i.e. folders) as an enticement to set them apart from the "others".


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> I'm seriously considering it, too. It hasn't been confirmed yet (I don't think) about its compatibility with OverDrive (library ebooks), but if it *is* confirmed, and everything else checks out (battery life, etc), then I'll probably get it over the Sony I was contemplating. It's less expensive, too. (Although my guess is that Sony will drop the price of the 600 to match the K2 and Nook.)


That is a key point; B&N does not state that the Nook allows borrowing from the library. EPub format compatibility isn't the same thing. I would think they'd tout that feature if it existed.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> The reading ebooks free in the store sounds to me like they'll have some sort of system so you can hang out in Barnes and Noble surrounded by books you can already sit there and read for free and read them on your Nook instead. I am sure there's a crowd out there who loves sitting in crowded bookstores with yelling kids reading, but I'm not part of it. The Kindle made me happy in that I could sample books away from all that mess.


You will be able to download book samples outside of the store just as the Kindle does; the in-store reading of full books is a separate feature.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I still love my Kindle, but I really can't wait to go check this out


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Wunderkind said:


> You will be able to download book samples outside of the store just as the Kindle does; the in-store reading of full books is a separate feature.


I do not understand about the Wi-Fi feature. Why do you need to use Wi-five to download books to read while you are in the store?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MarthaT said:


> I still love my Kindle, but I really can't wait to go check this out


I Love my Kindle too. I would like to see the Nook.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

The specifications/comparison says it support eReader and ePub formats, so I truly believe this will work with Overdrive and library ebook lending.

I think that since it can handle library ebook lending, it is probably taking advantage of that same technology to do the book lending between devices. I wonder if it locks you out of the book for the 14 days and locks/deletes the "lent" copy after 14 days. Since my local library only uses ePub from Overdrive, there is nothing to try out on my Kindle.

I like the option to read freely while in the store, although I don't get over to our local B&N very often. The device looks interesting. I doubt they would add MobiPocket support (since Mobi is owned by Amazon), but if it had that as well, then it would be even more appealing to me.

I own a BlackBerry and read Mobipocket as well as eReader ebooks on it. I had been doing that since before I had my Kindle. I know there have been slight rumors that Amazon would bring the Kindle reader to other devices, but they haven't done so yet. 

I don't plan on getting a Nook at this point, but I do think this means Amazon needs to step up more on what our Kindles can do.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I admit, that although I love my kindle, the Nook looks really nice. That being said, amazon prices their ebooks lower than B&N does, so for me personally, the kindle is a much better deal. When I checked a few of the B&N ebook prices, most were the same price as the mass market paperback. And books from Macmillan (who price their ebooks at $14), are $11.20! You can buy the paperback for $6.99! Another thing I noticed is that some books that are available on the kindle, aren't available in ebook format from B&N.

Also, on my computer the B&N site loads much, much slower than amazon's site. And I have to admit, while I love to go to B&N stores, the only things I buy there are usually journals. I'm a bargain shopper, so I print my weekly Borders coupon and go there if I want to buy any paperback books... or I order from amazon at a discount.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MeganW said:


> I think the Nook is supposed to be on display in stores soon (before Nov. 30), and I know you can pre-order them in stores, as well. I called my local B&N yesterday afternoon and asked, and they said they would have more information this morning. I'll call back later today and see if they have more information, and post it if they do.
> 
> I have to admit, I already pre-ordered one. I wanted to reserve my place in line, and I was hoping to see one in the store before deciding one way or the other. My mom (Cindy416 here), sister and I all have Kindles and share my account, so if I had a Nook, it would be mainly for the Overdrive support (if there is any...).


From the FAQ asking "How can I try one out?"
"You can go into Barnes & Noble stores and try nook for yourself. Starting on November 30th, you can visit your local Barnes & Noble store and experience nook. All stores will have a demonstration unit for customers to try."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Stopped by a B&N on my way home from the dentist this morning. Nada. Zip. Nil. Not a mention anywhere in the store of the Nook. . . .not even a "coming soon" or "ask me about" sign. Was hoping for at least a demo model, but no such luck. I did NOT ask at the counter because I didn't care _that_ much.  {I see Meemo has just posted that B&N says they'll be in stores on Nov 30th. Seems like, since they have stores, it'd be smart to get the demos out to the stores earlier than that so folks can go play with them before they actually go on sale. And then let them pre-order through the store like they do for new release books.}

Oh, but they do have much more than simply print media. . . .the one 1/4 mile from my house has a pretty big music section and a fairly good selection of both greeting cards (well, maybe that _is_ print media) as well as journals and other gift items for readers and writers. FWIW, Borders has music too. . . . .

On the sales tax issue: pretty sure that it's only physical items that businesses have to collect the tax for. So there'd be a requirement to collect tax on the Nook pretty much anywhere it's sent since there are probably B&N stores in all 50 states. Amazon only has a physical presence (warehouses) in a couple of states which is why they don't have to collect the sales tax on things shipped to most state. But this doesn't apply (yet!) to e-stuff like mp3 music and ebooks.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> From the FAQ asking "How can I try one out?"
> "You can go into Barnes & Noble stores and try nook for yourself. Starting on November 30th, you can visit your local Barnes & Noble store and experience nook. All stores will have a demonstration unit for customers to try."


Good catch, Meemo! I called my local store a little bit ago and the customer service woman (who was very helpful, and really excited about the Nook, btw) said that they hoped to have one in before November 30th, but they didn't know yet. I'm going with what you found in the FAQs, Meemo.


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

Got a reply with some answers about the Nook's lending:



> Most, if not all, eBooks purchased through our BN site or through the nook's online store should be "lendable". Periodical lending is not available at this time.
> 
> After the 14 day period is up on your friend's nook, he must either delete or purchase the eBook. You will not be able to extend this period by simply loan it again.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I wonder when the accessories for Nook will hit the shelves.  Oberon covers, M-Edge, Decal Girl, etc.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I watched a video of a B&N rep demonstrating the Nook, and he said two things that hasn't been mentioned before - one is that it's a publisher option whether a book can be loaned or not (I'm guessing similar to the TTS function of the Kindle), and that you can also navigate through a book by swiping on the LCD portion, not just by using the page turn buttons. I'm guessing that the loan feature won't be as much of a boon as people thought and that more and more publishers will disable that feature as time goes by.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought I saw a pic online where the Nook had a touch keyboard, but maybe I'm confusing it with another new reader coming out. It seems they would have that in the tech area of their website, and I don't see it anywhere, so I guess I'm mistaken. I saw in the video that users can highlight text, but nothing about notetaking.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> I don't see anywhere that the wi-fi *only* works in their stores. It just mentions that they offer free access in their stores.


Have a look at this Engadet post:

http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/20/barnes-and-noble-nook-dual-screen-reader-officially-launched/

About midway down under _Notes From the Q&A_:



> The WiFi will only work in Barnes & Noble stores at launch.


As written, it looks like at some point the wi-fi will be usable everywhere, but there is no time frame listed.


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> I thought I saw a pic online where the Nook had a touch keyboard


Yes, I've seen several pictures showing the touch keyboard, and I'm sure it will include one. The idea that they would release the book without the ability to search is inconceivable.

Ron


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> As written, it looks like at some point the wi-fi will be usable everywhere, but there is no time frame listed.


I can't figure out why they would restrict WiFi...if the card is in the device it costs them nothing for me to use it at home. If anything Amazon and B&N could save significant wireless charges if it defaulted to Wi-fi first. Most of my whispernet use comes when I could easily use free wifi instead and the Sprint would not charge Amazon for the download. Surely they have thought of this? I must be missing something......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Another article about the Nook:
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ratcliffe/?p=434&tag=nl.e539

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> On the sales tax issue: pretty sure that it's only physical items that businesses have to collect the tax for. So there'd be a requirement to collect tax on the Nook pretty much anywhere it's sent since there are probably B&N stores in all 50 states. Amazon only has a physical presence (warehouses) in a couple of states which is why they don't have to collect the sales tax on things shipped to most state. But this doesn't apply (yet!) to e-stuff like mp3 music and ebooks.


Nope. I'm charged sales tax on EVERY purchase from Amazon, including e-books and mp3s. The price of living in Amazon's backyard, I guess. I'd imagine they have to conform to the tax laws of each state they hold property in--and Washington certainly taxes absolutely everything they possibly can.

With B&N present in the entire country, I'd imagine there's a good chance sales tax will be charged to many end users.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Nope. I'm charged sales tax on EVERY purchase from Amazon, including e-books and mp3s. The price of living in Amazon's backyard, I guess. I'd imagine they have to conform to the tax laws of each state they hold property in--and Washington certainly taxes absolutely everything they possibly can.
> 
> With B&N present in the entire country, I'd imagine there's a good chance sales tax will be charged to many end users.


Charging sales tax on downloaded content is still in flux from State to State. I don't pay sales tax on iTunes downloads or Amazon mp3s (or Kindle content), and Apple has physical stores in California while Amazon does not. California tried to pass a measure taxing digital downloads across the board last year, but it didn't pass the legislature. I have a feeling that with the current (sad financial) state of affairs for our State, if this issue came about again, it would probably pass.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I can't figure out why they would restrict WiFi...if the card is in the device it costs them nothing for me to use it at home. If anything Amazon and B&N could save significant wireless charges if it defaulted to Wi-fi first. Most of my whispernet use comes when I could easily use free wifi instead and the Sprint would not charge Amazon for the download. Surely they have thought of this? I must be missing something......


It doesn't make a lot of sense.... My only guess is that they think it will draw people into the stores?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For what it's worth, a quote on the WiFi from the article I cited a few posts below http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ratcliffe/?p=434&tag=nl.e539:



> According to The New York Times's Motoko Rich, the built-in Wi-Fi networking works only inside Barnes & Noble retail stores:
> 
> With the market for electronic readers and digital books heating up by the day, Barnes & Noble sought to differentiate itself with the wireless feature that consumers can access in any of the chain's 1,300 stores. Outside of the stores, customers can download books on AT&T's 3G cellular phone network. (emphasis added)
> 
> ...


Betsy


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

The idea of bundling a hardcover with an e-book is interesting, as mentioned in the article a few posts above.  I'm not sure I would do it though.  I never bought many hardcovers, so I would pay much more in the long-run that way.

For those who want both consistently, I suppose that would be a good deal, though.


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I wonder when the accessories for Nook will hit the shelves. Oberon covers, M-Edge, Decal Girl, etc.


A friend picked up one of the Nook pamphlets they were handing out (in B&N? don't know). It says "Furnish your nook. It's your happy place. We asked our good friends at kate spade new york, Jonathan Adler and more top designers to design nook covers to keep your nook safe and looking stylish." From the few pix they include, the cases are cute. Doesn't mention our old favorites like Oberon, M-edge etc. but I assume they'll jump in as well.

(I see that Oberon has modified its website. In anticipation of offering something for the Nook)


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

coyote said:


> Yes, I've seen several pictures showing the touch keyboard, and I'm sure it will include one. The idea that they would release the book without the ability to search is inconceivable.
> 
> Ron


Thanks, Ron. I've since read an article where it listed a virtual keyboard, as well as notetaking abilities and "Synchronization of location, notes and annotation across multiple devices".

Still waiting to see if it's compatible with OverDrive library ebooks.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Touch screen is only at the bottom the color screen part for the Control & Navigation? You use the button on both side to turn the page. I wonder how you highlight. On the video, no touching screen to highlight.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Touch screen is only at the bottom the color screen part for the Control & Navigation? You use the button on both side to turn the page. I wonder how you highlight. On the video, no touching screen to highlight.


Shizu, there's supposedly a swipe function on the bottom so you can turn pages by touch, too. Regarding highlighting, that's a good question. I saw her highlight on the video, but I didn't see how she did it. Maybe the LCD has a touch function that syncs within the eInk screen (touch the LCD and a "cursor" appears in the eInk portion and you move up/down/wherever from there?). I'm going to peek at the video again and see if it shows how she does it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Touch screen is only at the bottom the color screen part for the Control & Navigation? You use the button on both side to turn the page. I wonder how you highlight. On the video, no touching screen to highlight.


I think we will have a lot of rumors and speculation with this device until someone actually gets one in their hands and is able to do an in-depth test of the features.

I am surprised at the Nov. 30th release date... It concerns me that they may be rushing an unfinished device out the door in order to have it available for Christmas. I also wonder it they will have the same problems fulfilling orders that Amazon had the past two Christmases.


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

Got my official notification to pre-order it from B&N today.  Out Nov 30, $259.00.  Wifi everywhere like Kindle, it's just got extra content/discounts/freebies, available to download while in the store ... as in take your nook with ya to the store and get bonuses.  I'm torn ..... the "lend a book" feature is really really a plus, as well as the pdf without conversion.  Also, as well as having the large storage like my BabyK, a sandisk can be used as well.  I did notice most of their books are more expensive or 9.99  but on the other side, they have some available ... Sho-gun by Clavell that aren't available at Amazon.  sigh


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I like it with reservations, but won't spend the money.  From my blog:
---------------------------
Yikes!  If I thought there was Kindle-bashing before a real competitor came out, I was so wrong.  Kindle users are going to have to grow some thick skin.  The nook™, Barnes & Noble’s new ereader is being touted on the blogs and Twitter as the savior of ereaders.

I like the looks of the device, as one tweet said, “looks like an iPhone and a Kindle had a baby” seems about right.  The nook has an eInk screen similar to the Kindle, but also has a small LCD screen under it.  This seems to be giving it an ‘ooo, shiny!’ quality to some, I would caution them to take a look at all the major players before buying.  I’m including Sony even though they are a device seller, not bookseller, simply because they have been in the game for awhile.  I’m starting to feel a little sorry for them though–they have a lot less to offer.  The features are comparable to the Kindle with some improvements that prove B&N was checking the Kindle complaint boards to see what users wanted.

Something that I think is also worth mentioning is that currently the ebooks in the B&N store are more expensive than the ones in the Kindle store.  There has been mention of B&N getting more competitive.  Whether they do this by combining the physical book with the ebook, or by simply lowering their price point is unknown.  If they manage to tie some physical book purchases w/ the ebooks, many many users may be tempted to jump the Kindle ship.

Things they got right

Removable battery – Some Kindlers expressed concern over battery die-out in the future.  The nook has a battery that you can replace
Expandable Storage – the nook has internal memory and will accommodate an microSD card. I miss the SD card in my old Kindle 1 very much.  When I finished a book, I just moved it over onto the card.  That was such a nice feature.
Wi-fi – This would have been a HUGE win, but their application of wi-fi just makes me laugh, unforturnately, the wi-fi is only usable inside the B&N store.  What were they thinking?!  Away from the store, you’ll have to use the ATT 3G network.  (Edit: I orginally left off that a very nice feature of the wi-fi is that you can read an entire book free in-store.  I’d like more detail on this, but as stated is an awesome feature)
Personalized Screensavers – Very nice.  You have to change the Kindle’s screensavers with a hack.  A nicely put together hack, but a hack all the same
File Types – The nook supports .epub and .PDF which is nice, but they left out text (.TXT) files.  Also, there does not seem to be any convenient (albiet paid for) document conversion/emailing service that is available on the Kindle.
PC Reading – Using the B&N reader, you can read your content on any device that it can be installed on.  Currently, there are apps for iPhone/iPod Touch, Blackberry, PC/Mac
nook Features
I was way more excited by the nook before I read the Tech Specs and watched their video.  I am totally with them on the expandable storage, personal screensavers and replaceable battery.  I am not sold on that extra screen, though. If you are only using your nook to read books, big whoop.  If they open it up to developers as was hinted, then perhaps they’ll have applications available.  But in that case, why not just get an iPod Touch, or Android phone instead?

Navigation – I have had a Kindle all the way back to the Kindle 1 and currently have almost 300 books, some on my Kindle 2, most in my Amazon Archives.  If I’m going to have to scroll thru each cover when browsing for a re-read, I would go mad.  For you iPhone users, imagine scrolling thru 300 apps–how many pages would that be?
Menu – The menu in the video seems a little too basic to me. Hopefully, there just wasn’t time to show book navigation via some sort of location or page number, although I did see a search feature.  There is no mention of the ability to search within book, library, B&N Store or the web that the Kindle has.
Page Turns – Maybe it was me, but it looked like the page turn was odd and took way too long.  The video on the ITworld site also seems to indicate that it takes a pretty hard push to activate the page turn.
Lending – I can see the same outcry (whether justified or not) that the Kindle generated with its TTS.  I also noted the use of ‘most books’ when describing their Lending feature.  Direct quote “You can lend many of your eBooks one time for a maximum of 14 days”.  Does ‘one time’ mean you can only lend a book once and for a maximum of 14 days and not ‘renew’ the lend? In any case, like TTS, I’m ready for stingy Random House to turn off this feature.

Things they missed
AudioBooks – They are only mentioned in passing and the CS rep I talked with was totally confused on it which makes me wonder if their menu can tell the difference between music and an audiobook.
Folders/Tags – How they left this out, I do not know.  I’m hoping the videos and specs just didn’t mention it, and its included, but content management is one of the biggest complaints and first forum questions users ask about.
Web Browser – Why go thru the trouble of putting a LCD screen on the thing if you can’t even get to the web? That was just mean.
Text-to-Speech – Adding it would not have meant copying the Kindle, it’s a useful feature and couldn’t have hurt.
Line Spacing  - I’m not sure about this one, but it looked like you could only increase the font, not the line spacing.  The ability to do both is in the Kindle and if you haven’t tried it, you’ll be surprised at how much easier on the eyes it is reading after increasing the line spacing.

A couple of deceptions
When I checked out the B&N comparison chart between the Kindle and the nook, a couple of things irritated me.  They are touting the wi-fi/free wi-fi in B&N stores.  According to their specs, that’s the only place it can be used.  Yawn.  The old ‘more than a million titles available’ trope indicating that they’re not available on the Kindle – bleh.  I’m from Missouri – show me.  If they are talking about all those Google free books, you can’t get to them on the device, you need a pc to do that.  Since that’s the case, any ereader that has a pc to device connection can get them.  (See article here).

All in all, I’ll be checking out the nook when they get the displays up in the stores, but for now, I don’t think I’m jumping ship.  My experience on the Kindle 1 taught me better than to jump on the 1st generation device–especially when B&N isn’t really giving me anything that really compels.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if this article has been posted but Here is a good article comparing the nook to the Kindle

http://db.tidbits.com/article/10665

What I understand about lending a book is you can lend a book for 14 days to someone but after 14 days, that person need to delete the book or purchase it. You can't lend same book to same person again. And while lending, you can't read it. You can lend the book or not depend upon the publisher, just like TTS on Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, I can just see telling a friend, "I'll loan you this book but you have 14 days to read it and no more."  I think they would also have to have their own Nook.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Update in wi-fi.  Despite being asked and answered on release day, looks like B&N are doing a 360 on their position with the wi-fi.  It was announced during a press call today that the wi-fi will work anywhere you can connect


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

The Wi-Fi works on any network not just in their store.
There will be certain features on Wi-Fi available in-store only such as browsing through an entire book not just the sample.
But all the things you can do at home on 3G you can do on your network via Wi-Fi. Or any Wi-Fi network.


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Oh, I can just see telling a friend, "I'll loan you this book but you have 14 days to read it and no more." I think they would also have to have their own Nook.


Nope, B&N publishes software for many mobile devices, Mac, & Windows.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Perhaps someone should change the title of the thread . . . it's not on sale Thursday except for pre-ordering.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Perhaps someone should change the title of the thread . . . it's not on sale Thursday except for pre-ordering.


I can do that....


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Oh, I can just see telling a friend, "I'll loan you this book but you have 14 days to read it and no more." I think they would also have to have their own Nook.


Yeah... I thought the lending might have been a home run for them, but this sounds more like giving my friends panic disorders. I know a lot of folks that tear through books in just a day or even a week, so that's good for them, but I wonder if the vast majority of readers are like that. I know I'm not... it sometimes takes me far more than 2 weeks to even watch my Netflix DVDs. I've dealt with stuff like this before and it becomes one of those things that you never do because you're always worried when the best time to do it is. You hem and haw about when your friend will have the time to read and they'll just end up buying the book after the frustration of trying to orchestrate a lend, especially since it's not only timed but it's also a one time deal.

Does anyone know if the Nooks need to be geographically near one another to lend as well? I can't imagine they'll make it easy for us to just lend them nationally or people will be setting up forums and just lending books willy nilly.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Does anyone know if the Nooks need to be geographically near one another to lend as well? I can't imagine they'll make it easy for us to just lend them nationally or people will be setting up forums and just lending books willy nilly.


This is from Nook's FAQ.

Q. Can I lend eBooks from my nook?

X Yes. With our new LendMe™ technology, you can now share from nook to nook. But it doesn't stop there. Starting Nov. 30th, you can lend to and from any device with the Barnes & Noble eReader app, including PC, Mac OS®, BlackBerry®, iPhone™ and iPod® touch. All you need to know is your friend's email address. You can lend many of your eBooks one time for a maximum of 14 days. When you use our LendMe™ technology, you will not be able to read your eBook while it is on loan, but you always get it back.

When I'm into a book and have the time, I could finish it within a week but usually something comes up and it'll take me more than a couple weeks to finish a book. I usually have to renew a library book or end up not finishing it. So this lending thing of Nook with time limit won't work for me if I'm the one borrowing it.


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

Shizu said:


> When I'm into a book and have the time, I could finish it within a week but usually something comes up and it'll take me more than a couple weeks to finish a book. I usually have to renew a library book or end up not finishing it. So this lending thing of Nook with time limit won't work for me if I'm the one borrowing it.


Yes, but a fortnight will give you plenty of time to decide whether you like the book enough to buy it, right? I think that's the purpose, not to allow people to read entire books for free.

coyote


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hm, that's interesting... I'm surprised the same publishers who are upset about $9.99 price points are allowing this.  Time to reserve judgment till things begin to play out methinks.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I didn't bookmark the page, but I believe I read in one of the many Nook reviews that lending can only be done once per title. Can anyone else confirm this fact?


----------



## Kino (Sep 27, 2009)

From what I've read, you only have to have the person's email address to lend it to them, so geographic location doesn't matter.  Also, you can lend to anyone that has the e-reader software installed, whether its on iPhone, iPod, PC, Mac, etc.  But the lend is only to the same person one time.  You can lend the same title to many different people, but each person only once. That's about as useful as not being able to lend a book at all.  What's the point of lending a book to a friend or family member if they can only read it once, and only once, unless they buy it?  It's my book, I bought it, I should be able to pass it around to anyone I want, however many times I want.  

Looking at the video and comparing the text sizes to my K2, it looks like the Nook only has 5 different text sizes, and Kindle's Super Size Text is bigger than Nook's Large text.  While it's not a big selling point for me, my parents were looking at an e-reader, and text size is something that's important to them.

Regarding the library searches, it looks like you have the option of scrolling through the colored covers on the LCD screen, or panning through pages of books like it's offered on the Kindle.  So you don't necessarily have to scroll through 60 pages of covers, you can just pan the page a few times.

Does anyone know if the Nook will let you search through all your books for a particular word or phrase like the Kindle does?  Or can it only search through your Library for a title, or a single book for a particular word or phrase?  And how does the note-taking feature work?

The fact that it supports epub and pdf without conversion doesn't really impress me.  I've yet to find any books that are only offered in one format, or if they're offered in only one format, it's something that can easily be converted to something else.  And I've had very few problems converting my pdfs into the Kindle, or even the Mobi format.  The fact that B&N doesn't offer a conversion service is kind of sneaky to me.  And I notice there wasn't a single word about Amazon allowing free conversion, as long as you downloaded the new file to your Kindle via USB.

Overall, I was pretty hyped when I got the email from Barnes & Noble last night, and started reading about it.  It sounded a lot like the Kindle, with a lot of improvements I've seen requested on different forums.  But honestly, now that I've had some time to compare it to my K2, I'm not as impressed as I originally was.  Amazon is selling more books for the Kindle in their store than B&N, and at a cheaper price (for the time being.)  Add to the fact that B&N Members don't get a discount on the Nook or the digital content that they buy?  Nook does a great job of answering a lot of Kindle's flaws, but not enough that I plan on switching.  At least, not for a couple of years.  Maybe once the battery in it goes dead, I'll look at something else.  Maybe by then, we'll have an ebook reader that includes some folders


----------



## christinerose (Feb 15, 2009)

I was planning on finally getting a Kindle 2 for my birthday in a few weeks, but now this adorable NOOK has entered the picture.

I've never used a Kindle, so I'm rather fuzzy on how things work. Perhaps you friendly Kindle users can help clarify?

What I like about the NOOK:
- Free eBook reading in B&N, giving you access to thousands more books than are carried in any given B&N
- PDF reader
- Personal Screensaver
- I think the back of it is cool, and it's more *sleek* somehow. I'd still LOVE a red one in either! Perhaps a (Red) one!
- Changeable battery & extended data card

What I like about the KINDLE:
- International
- Overall, seems to be cheaper eBooks than B&N
- MORE eBooks. For example, our two books (_Rowan of the Wood_ & _Witch on the Water_) are available on Kindle, but _they're not available_ as an eBook in B&N! I'll have to talk with the publisher and figure out why to remedy that, but I'm sure there are many, many more like this example.
- Annotation ability, and I'm not clear that the Nook has this feature

*Questions:*

Does the Kindle have WiFi? I thought I've read where people browse the internet with it.
Is that just through the 3G network, similar to an iPhone?

How does the Kindle 2 work with PDFs? I've been told they can read them, they can't read them, and that they can be read after converted. How are PDFs converted? Is it something that's inside the Kindle or has to be done on the computer?

People keep talking about folders and such, can one organize books into folders?


Will the Nook WiFi work overseas, thus enabling the use of the product in other countries via a WiFi connection?
(Lots of internet cafes and WiFi hotspots in Europe)

I don't much care about the keyboard, as I have one like the NOOK on my iPhone. We travel *a lot*, and I'd be worried about the Kindle keyboard getting dirty and stuff. Like you see that lady reading it at the beach. Well, you can get sand in the keyboard of a Kindle, but not in the digital keyboard of the Nook. Right?

I also don't much care about the sharing feature or the color, although they do have the "coolness" factor.

Overall, I really like B&N. As authors, they've been really good to us in signings, etc. 
It would be good to support them.

But Amazon has been good to us, too. I do like the whole Advantage thing and links with the author pages & blogs, etc.

I think I'm still leaning toward the Kindle... but any clarification would be great!
Thanks


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

PaulGuy said:


> The Wi-Fi works on any network not just in their store.
> There will be certain features on Wi-Fi available in-store only such as browsing through an entire book not just the sample.
> But all the things you can do at home on 3G you can do on your network via Wi-Fi. Or any Wi-Fi network.


Actually its not ANY wi-fi, its any pre-configured wi-fi (B&N language, not mine)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Wonder if it's going to be like the Zune and not support wifi with login pages... which means school campuses and corporate networks.  It would make sense that it doesn't since it doesn't even have a browser, so how would it display these pages?


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've read this entire thread and I don't think I saw the answer to this question.  Is there some type of protection (DRM) on the books that B&N sells?  My son-in-law is in the Air force and he's looking for a reader.  His wife, my daughter has a Kindle and loves it.  He seems to like the Nook because of the PDF support.  He has many documents he reads that are PDF format.  I know the Nook supports PDF but as I read here since it's a small screen device, I don't think he'll be happy with it.  I hope he waits and gets a chance to see the Nook and read about it.
jp


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Regarding lending:



Scheherazade said:


> Hm, that's interesting... I'm surprised the same publishers who are upset about $9.99 price points are allowing this. Time to reserve judgment till things begin to play out methinks.


And this is exactly why I think this feature will rapidly end up like TTS--the publishers will opt out, leaving the end users who bought based on this feature wondering why they can lend some books and not others.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Regarding lending:
> 
> And this is exactly why I think this feature will rapidly end up like TTS--the publishers will opt out, leaving the end users who bought based on this feature wondering why they can lend some books and not others.


Yeah. Random House won't let us listen to the book we pay for using TTS. They probably aren't going to let us loan them out either.

Melissa


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . except: the lending is temporary. . . .only for 14 days and then the person has to buy the book if they haven't finished it. They can't even borrow it for another 14 days. So maybe the publishers _will_ be o.k. with it since it is designed to encourage the sale of more books. . . and, to some extent, more devices.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Think I'll wait until I can see one in a B&N and read some user feed back first. Also want to see what the Asus eBook reader is like. No folders will be a deal breaker for me. The folder/note work around on the Kindle is a pain but usable. 
I won't be surprised to see a new Kindle before long with a better keyboard and folders, maybe some other goodies as well.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I've read this entire thread and I don't think I saw the answer to this question. Is there some type of protection (DRM) on the books that B&N sells? My son-in-law is in the Air force and he's looking for a reader. His wife, my daughter has a Kindle and loves it. He seems to like the Nook because of the PDF support. He has many documents he reads that are PDF format. I know the Nook supports PDF but as I read here since it's a small screen device, I don't think he'll be happy with it. I hope he waits and gets a chance to see the Nook and read about it.
> jp


Yes. There must be some type of DRM for B&N to allow you to lend a book and lock you out for a period of time. Some sort of DRM is also required for time limited versions (such as with the lent copy). Without DRM it would be simple to share a book via USB and e-mail.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chris W said:


> I didn't bookmark the page, but I believe I read in one of the many Nook reviews that lending can only be done once per title. Can anyone else confirm this fact?





Shizu said:


> This is from Nook's FAQ.
> 
> Q. Can I lend eBooks from my nook?
> 
> ...


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kino said:


> You can lend the same title to many different people, but each person only once. That's about as useful as not being able to lend a book at all. What's the point of lending a book to a friend or family member if they can only read it once, and only once, unless they buy it? It's my book, I bought it, I should be able to pass it around to anyone I want, however many times I want.


I assume that it's once per email address since you "loan" the book to someone's email address. I have about a dozen different email addresses.  Or is there going to be something on the device that I read it on that locks it out? Hmmmm.

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm also betting that since you can't read the book while it's loaned out then you can only loan them to one person at a time which will sort of police the loaning out of books wholesale on forums for them I guess.  The feature sounds really awesome until you start to pick apart all the limitations.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

An answer about folders from the new Nook message boards at B&N:
http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/eBooks-Help-Board/bd-p/eBooks_Help



> A few questions here about navigating the content on your nook.
> 
> nook's touchscreen has a keyboard to help you search, lend and annotate your eBooks and other content.
> 
> ...


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

And an answer about WiFi from the Nook message boards:



> There have been a lot of questions about Wi-Fi.
> 
> Here's the story: nook is programmed to automatically connect to the free AT&T Wi-Fi in any Barnes & Noble store.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

> and we'll be able to send you special content and promotions.


Ew.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

Is it known for certain that the Nook doesn't have any way to organize books?  I really like the iPod eReader from B&N and it has "Categories".  You are given general categories/genres, with the option to create your own.   I can't imagine B&N neglecting this feature on the Nook, but I have definitely been wrong before!   

The Nook App is kind of buggy, but the more I use it, the more I like it. I just wish that people could get on the same page with formats.  This DRM war is ridiculous!  I really love my Kindle, but could find a place in my heart for the Nook as well...  if the books were readable on either device.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's an interesting article with price comparisons between Amazon, B&N and Sony e-books.

*BetaNews Article*


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

This looks interesting but I don't see anything about organization.  I like the idea of being able to read library books on an e-reader but my libraries only have audio books right now so I listen to them I my Ipod.  Really there is no reason for me to get another e-reader right now unless these two things become available, but that doesn't mean I can't look.  Ultimately it's the cost of the books that is going to sway my choice.  I go to B&N cafe nearly every week to meet some friends so I will be checking it out.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have another question regarding sharing versus lending.  Can multiple Nooks share the same account and books?

Currently we can have, I believe, up to six devices connected to an account and all can share everything (well books -- not worried about periodicals) from that account.

With the Nook, does it allow multiple devices per account -- can they share books? If I have a book on my Nook do I have to "lend" it to put it on my computer or is it "shared"?  How 'bout my DW's Nook?.

I've not seen the explicit answers but to me its beginning to seem like the Nook may be a one device type of thing -- one device per book -- if you want to read it on your iPhone then you can "lend" it to it (but only once) -- same for your computer -- if you have a 2 Nook family would you need to "lend" books back and forth?

Lending sounds wonderful but NOT if it comes at the cost of losing the current SHARING my DW and I do between our single account Kindles.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In fact, with the Kindle, you can have any number of devices on one account. . . .a given book can be actively shared between up to 6 of them -- unless restricted in some way by the publisher.  Didn't see anything about this on the Nook page, but I admit I haven't looked closely.

It does appear that the sorting options available are pretty much the same as the Kindle. . .no tag or folder system currently available, though I suppose "notes as tags" which many K2/DX folks use would work there as well since it does have notetaking.

And I agree that 'lending' sounds cool when you first hear about it, but in practice I don't see it as a major feature at all.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

So when you share your account with your kids, is there a way to keep them from going crazy with the book purchases? Not to mention keeping them from downloading material that may be too "mature" for them?

I'm thinking of giving my K1 to my 10 year old when I upgrade....but I wonder if he should have his own account and how that would work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Personally, I think it's just a matter of the parents laying down the rules and being ruthless about taking away the Kindle if they're not followed.  Let 'em know that you'll know about everything they purchase (you get the e-mail from Amazon confirming it, after all) and what the consequences will be for unauthorized purchases.  Further you WILL know what they're reading and can read it to, and you can cancel a purchase and delete an item YOU don't deem suitable, whether because of content or because permission was not given prior to purchase.

If you're concerned about them finding books from other sources. . . .you need to talk to them about that as well.  If it was me, I'd have an "I'm allowed to request to see what's on your Kindle at any time and we'll discuss anything I have a concern about."  You're the parent; you're in charge.    

Bottom line: having the thing is a privilege, not a right.  And, frankly, a kid who really wants one, is not likely to abuse the trust.  I'd have been more concerned about my son treating it in such a way as it would not get lost or broken.

One other thing:  some folks worry about them using the browser to go to inappropriate websites. . . . .but I don't think most kids will have the patience to use it. . . .they're too used to how fast they can get there on their phones or laptops. 

The above is 100% my opinion. . . .please don't substitute my judgment for your own (as Dr. Phil would say. )  You know your kids best!


----------



## christinerose (Feb 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> Here's an interesting article with price comparisons between Amazon, B&N and Sony e-books.
> 
> *BetaNews Article*


I have to agree. Pricing eBooks the same as print copies is not a good idea; however, my guess is that publishers are trying to recoup some of the millions lost on printed books that have to be destroyed due to antiquated book store return policies. Book stores order unreasonable numbers of books, which the publisher must print. If they don't sell, the books are returnable through the entire chain (distributor, warehouse, wholesaler, etc) back to the publisher, who must eat the cost. The book stores, of course, order more than necessary because they know they can return them.

Granted. None of this is the problem of the reader, so the reader shouldn't have to pay the difference.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

So B&N bowed out of the ebook business, so what happens if they do it again? What if they can't take enough business away from Sony or Amazon?  Leave you in the cold with no folders?


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

[quote author=Anju No. 469 link =topic=14567.msg284058#msg284058 date=1256228124]
So B&N bowed out of the ebook business, so what happens if they do it again? What if they can't take enough business away from Sony or Amazon? Leave you in the cold with no folders?[/quote]

Bingo. That's the thing B&N had been in the ebook business before, gave up, closed it down and left their customers in the cold.

I'm also really, really curious how "helpful" the brick and mortar stores will be to demonstrate and advertise a product who's success will hurt the bottom line of those stores.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got to thinking yesterday about the "supports PDF" furor. I had a Palm Tungsten that "supported" the PDF format, and it was useless. It would display the entire page on that little 8cm screen, and if I wanted to read anything, I had to magnify it a lot and then spend my time scrolling from the beginning to the middle to the end of the line and up and down the page. Totally worthless.

The same is true on my laptop— a PDF is more trouble then it's worth because the viewing software won’t reflow the text and I have to spend too much time scrolling around the text. My laptop screen is much larger than a DX screen, so I assume that I'd be in the same situation on the DX (and the Nook).

I still prefer to run PDF files through a converter and end up with reflowable text.

Mike


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> So B&N bowed out of the ebook business, so what happens if they do it again? What if they can't take enough business away from Sony or Amazon? Leave you in the cold with no folders?


Anju: That is a great point. I like to sit back and watch what happens with the Nook. I happy with my Kindle and Amazon. I am not interested in buying the Nook anyway.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

AND is their Customer Service as good as the kindle CS?  I somehow doubt it


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In fact, with the Kindle, you can have any number of devices on one account. . . .a given book can be actively shared between up to 6 of them -- unless restricted in some way by the publisher. Didn't see anything about this on the Nook page, but I admit I haven't looked closely.


The FAQ page does specifically confirm that books can be read on multiple devices. I am not sure what code/number will be required to open a purchased book, but based on the structure that was in place in the past, the eReader format doesn't have limitations on the number of devices that a book can be read on. In order to open a book the credit card used to buy the book must be entered. This cuts down on books being shared with strangers (and some friends!) but within the group of people that the buyer trusts with their credit card number there isn't a limit. That may have changed recently, but that was the structure when I was purchasing eReader format books for my PDA.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> So when you share your account with your kids, is there a way to keep them from going crazy with the book purchases? Not to mention keeping them from downloading material that may be too "mature" for them?
> 
> I'm thinking of giving my K1 to my 10 year old when I upgrade....but I wonder if he should have his own account and how that would work.


Chad, my kids have a K1 and I've got them on a separate Amazon account (same email address and everything, just a different password). Other parents keep their kid's K on the same account, but download ebooks for their children on the K's main memory, then deregister the device so they don't have access to the archives. That's an option, too.

My kids are very responsible, but they may see a title in my archive that sounds appropriate and transfer it over to read, not realizing that it's an adult title until they get more of an eyeful than I'd like. I'd rather be safe than sorry by having my archive separate from their's.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Regarding the Nook's organizational scheme (or lack thereof), I posted B&N's answer about that at the end of the 10th page of this thread, and am reposting here:

?A few questions here about navigating the content on your nook.

nook's touchscreen has a keyboard to help you search, lend and annotate your eBooks and other content.

The cover flow view is a great and fun feature, but you can also browse the content on nook a number of ways: by type (eBooks vs subscriptions vs other content you've loaded on nook, for instance), by title, or by author.

You can also use the touchscreen keyboard to search for the particular eBook or content. (We'll be getting a picture of the keyboard on the site soon.)

You can't put your eBooks into "folders" or tags at this time, but we've heard the request, and we're looking into it for down the road. (Thanks for the suggestion.)"


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> Regarding the Nook's organizational scheme (or lack thereof), I posted B&N's answer about that at the end of the 10th page of this thread, and am reposting here:
> 
> ?A few questions here about navigating the content on your nook.
> The cover flow view is a great and fun feature, but you can also browse the content on nook a number of ways: by type (eBooks vs subscriptions vs other content you've loaded on nook, for instance), by title, or by author.


So in other words, nothing radically different than what we are doing on our Kindles today?


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm sure I'll drop in and give it the ole "look see" but that's about it.  I love my kindle and would miss the buttons.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> Regarding the Nook's organizational scheme (or lack thereof),
> You can't put your eBooks into "folders" or tags at this time, but we've heard the request, and we're looking into it for down the road. (Thanks for the suggestion.)"


Among other things, this is a definite deal breaker for me.

The Pirate


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

I didn't get a chance today, but has anyone compared the list of books that you have already downloaded to your Kindle with what is available from B&N to see if their eBook selection is as extensive as Amazon's?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

m&m said:


> Is it known for certain that the Nook doesn't have any way to organize books? I really like the iPod eReader from B&N and it has "Categories". You are given general categories/genres, with the option to create your own. I can't imagine B&N neglecting this feature on the Nook, but I have definitely been wrong before!
> 
> The Nook App is kind of buggy, but the more I use it, the more I like it. I just wish that people could get on the same page with formats. This DRM war is ridiculous! I really love my Kindle, but could find a place in my heart for the Nook as well... if the books were readable on either device.


Wow - you can get the app to work? I've deleted & re-downloaded it twice because it just stops working. Says the books are there, but I can't get past the "info" page on the books that are there. It'll work for a bit, then just stops again. Hope the Nook works better than their app.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> AND is their Customer Service as good as the kindle CS? I somehow doubt it


Well, their return policy is less friendly - 14 days and 10% restocking fee if it's been opened.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

I downloaded their Ap for my Blackberry.  It works just fine.  I can't say I like having to put my credit card # to unlock the books though.  Too much trouble to dig in my purse to get the number of the correct card.  I don't memorize my credit card numbers for some odd reason.


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

I like that this is being released - it will give Amazon some additional motivation to add some of the features, certainly a SD card reader (what were they thinking when they took that out!?).  

I won't buy anything but a Kindle   It would have to be an all-in-one device (camera, cell phone, etc.) before I would invest outside of an Amazon reader.  

I imagine the future reader from Amazon will have a folding large screen, lots of storage or expansion ability and a replaceable battery!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ZiaStar said:


> I downloaded their Ap for my Blackberry. It works just fine. I can't say I like having to put my credit card # to unlock the books though. Too much trouble to dig in my purse to get the number of the correct card. I don't memorize my credit card numbers for some odd reason.


Mine's on my iPhone. I deleted it again tonight & re-downloaded, then ordered one of the free books & opened it tonight - will see how long that works - I'll just keep that book open until I read it. I agree - don't like having to use the credit card # - maybe that'll change when they add the loaning capability.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Well, their return policy is less friendly - 14 days and 10% restocking fee if it's been opened.


Of course, this is more or less industry standard for electronics. It's just that Amazon is more generous. So I'd call that a plus for Amazon rather than a minus for B&N, if you know what I mean. 

And, apparently, organization only by newest, author, and title, is also industry standard.  You'd think that B&N would have seen 2 years of people requesting something more than that from Amazon as a good reason to include it in the Nook. Instead of the one big major thing almost everyone has asked for, they chose to 'improve' on Kindle by adding a bunch of smaller 'nice to have' features that only some care about.

Conclusion: either (1) folders/tagss are harder to implement than we all think or (2) B&N wasn't very smart.

As it is, it's Kindle Kompetition, but not a Kindle Killer, since most Kindle users will likely not find it different enough to change horses. Might they buy a second reader? Sure -- but if, as many say, they want the second one so they can check out library books, the smaller Sony might be a better choice as it's cheaper.

But if it had more robust organization. . . well, that might make a significant number of Kindle users switch and actually sell their Kindles. Especially with the iThing apps and the new one coming soon that will allow them to read Kindle books they already have on their other devices. Even a higher cost for books might be considered an insignificant difference if the organization capabilities are there.

My morning ramblings only. . . . .I, of course, really know nothing!


----------



## mominsky (Feb 23, 2009)

ITS OFFICIAL. You can only lend once on the Nook: http://consumerist.com/5388178/bn-ebook-reader-lets-you-loan-a-book-just-once

thats very crappy...they editors of the consumerist are correct - they are hyping up this feature like it is just like lending a real book, but if you can really only do it once?


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Wow - you can get the app to work? I've deleted & re-downloaded it twice because it just stops working. Says the books are there, but I can't get past the "info" page on the books that are there. It'll work for a bit, then just stops again. Hope the Nook works better than their app.


I did have to delete and re-download once. I agree- the Nook had BETTER be more stable! I had a hard time figuring out how to actually open the books. It isn't the easiest to navigate at first, but I like it now that I've figured it out. The designers are fools if they didn't integrate the Categories into the Nook's programming. Not that I would be shocked....


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Mine's on my iPhone. I deleted it again tonight & re-downloaded, then ordered one of the free books & opened it tonight - will see how long that works - I'll just keep that book open until I read it. I agree - don't like having to use the credit card # - maybe that'll change when they add the loaning capability.


That's becuase Barnes and Noble owns ereader.com and that has been the way ereader has activated ebooks since way back in the Plam Pilot days and has continued on newer devices including iPhone/iPod Touch. While I haven't used the Nook app, I assume it is based off the ereader app. Once you enter your credit card once on the device it should not ask you again if the book was purchased with the same account.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

mominsky said:


> ITS OFFICIAL. You can only lend once on the Nook: http://consumerist.com/5388178/bn-ebook-reader-lets-you-loan-a-book-just-once
> 
> thats very crappy...they editors of the consumerist are correct - they are hyping up this feature like it is just like lending a real book, but if you can really only do it once?


... wow... one time per book? Ever? Period? That's just made that "feature" even more useless. Another demonstration of this device being all hype with no substance. It's like they wanted to do as much as they could to get as many buzzwords for their ads as possible without actually delivering on any of it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

This may be a dumb question. I wonder if you can read more than one book at a time on the Nook. Also can you email a book to the Nook like you can the Kindle?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Anne said:


> This may be a dumb question. I wonder if you can read more than one book at a time on the Nook. Also can you email a book to the Nook like you can the Kindle?


That's not a dumb question at all.

It seems like there was one part of the Nook promotional video that led me to believe that you have to tell the Nook to remember where you are in whatever book you are reading to pick it back up later. For some reason, even when watching the video, it made me think it only worked on one book at a time.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> That's not a dumb question at all.
> 
> It seems like there was one part of the Nook promotional video that led me to believe that you have to tell the Nook to remember where you are in whatever book you are reading to pick it back up later. For some reason, even when watching the video, it made me think it only worked on one book at a time.


Thanks I had the same thought from watching the video,that you could only read one book at a time.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That's kind of a huge step backward if that's the case.  I really hope it's not true.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried to get the answer at B&N but "can I read more than one book at a time" is apparently not frequently asked.    And the message boards are weird. . . .I was trying to go to the 'next page' and it seemed to keep taking me back to the same one.  A search went to ALL their book club boards which was kind of useless.

So. . . .dunno. . . .I can't believe they'd move backwards, but if you really do have to take a specific action to save your place and can only put the marker in one book, that's silly.  

I didn't care to go to the trouble of registering so I could ask the question. . . .


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> So, is Barnes & Noble teaming up with both Plastic Logic and IREX?
> 
> If you remember, a few weeks ago there was an announcement of a new IREX e-reader that was through Barnes & Noble.


I had that same question - I thought B&N were going to use the Plastic Logic??


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I tried to get the answer at B&N but "can I read more than one book at a time" is apparently not frequently asked.  And the message boards are weird. . . .I was trying to go to the 'next page' and it seemed to keep taking me back to the same one. A search went to ALL their book club boards which was kind of useless.
> 
> So. . . .dunno. . . .I can't believe they'd move backwards, but if you really do have to take a specific action to save your place and can only put the marker in one book, that's silly.
> 
> I didn't care to go to the trouble of registering so I could ask the question. . . .


Thanks Ann I am having a hard time finding answers on those boards. I may go and try and post my question later. It does not really matter I am not going to buy one anyway. I keep thinking of more and more things that the Kindle has that the Nook does not have. Another I thought of is that we can send PDF etc to Amazon to be converted for the Kindle. I do not think Barnes and Noble does that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PDF is said to be able to be read natively. I want to see how that works because it seems to me it would either be too small or require a lot of scrolling. Yet another reason to visit B&N when they have demo models available.

As to conversion of other formats, all they mention in their product comparison is "Word document support" which they note they don't have and the Kindle does for a fee for wireless transmission. Which, of course, completely leaves out the fact that Amazon will do it for _free_ if it's sent back to the owner rather than directly to the Kindle; so that's a bit misleading.

They say the formats supported are ePub and ereader. I'm not familiar with either of them, and they don't mention if they will translate from prc or mobi -- so I assume not.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I posted my question about reading more than one book at a time. I ended up posting it twice beacause I did not see my question after I posted it the first time.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> That's not a dumb question at all.
> 
> It seems like there was one part of the Nook promotional video that led me to believe that you have to tell the Nook to remember where you are in whatever book you are reading to pick it back up later. For some reason, even when watching the video, it made me think it only worked on one book at a time.


If anyone gets a solid answer, definitely post it here. That's just bizarre if it's true.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

That Whole World Document support thing sounds a bit confusing.  They need to clear that up.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I went to B&N tonight to study for a midterm and they have pamphlets and little flyers around the cafe about the Nook. So, when I came back home, I browsed through the Nook section on the site, watched the 360 tour and the video, and I'm now wondering...Do you think there would be a way to NOT have the book covers in coverflow format at the bottom? I mean, I read a lot of cheesy romance books so one thing I really, really like about the Kindle is that the covers are completely hidden unless you view the book info. I really wouldn't want my books listed with all covers of hot, half naked guys lining the bottom of the screen  

Also, the video makes it look like you can only bookmark one book at a time. And I see that others are asking about that too. The video makes it seem like it will just remember the one book that you are currently reading. Or you have to take the time to mark it. That's a major step back, if that's the case.

I actually like several aspects about it...memory card, replacable battery (which I know K1 has but I love the shape of K2), and I actually do like the touchscreen at the bottom. I really wish I could like...meld the Kindle and this into one e-book reader. But this is one I'll definitely go and check out when they get them in stores.  I'm interested in seeing what PDFs will look like and how sensitive the touch screen is.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

cloudyvisions said:


> covers of hot, half naked guys lining the bottom of the screen


Uh-huh... sure... I can tell you're all tore up about that! =)

Thinking along that same line, Amazon should really talk to Playboy about having it available for the Kindle... then all the women who keep getting told "I only read it for the articles" could make that happen for their Kindle-owning significant others!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

cloudyvisions said:


> I went to B&N tonight to study for a midterm and they have pamphlets and little flyers around the cafe about the Nook. So, when I came back home, I browsed through the Nook section on the site, watched the 360 tour and the video, and I'm now wondering...Do you think there would be a way to NOT have the book covers in coverflow format at the bottom? I mean, I read a lot of cheesy romance books so one thing I really, really like about the Kindle is that the covers are completely hidden unless you view the book info. I really wouldn't want my books listed with all covers of hot, half naked guys lining the bottom of the screen


**goes to look at the book info on her cheesy romance books**



911jason said:


> Uh-huh... sure... I can tell you're all tore up about that! =)


Actually, she has a point. You might be surprised how quick most of us are to hide that stuff. I always check to see what's on both the first home page & what's open before I hand the Kindle to anyone else. Wouldn't want you to think I'm actually READING some of these! Even the titles are usually embarrassing.

Heck, I think the Jackie Collins paperbacks are still hidden behind the Agatha Christie mysteries on my bookshelf...


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

911jason said:


> Uh-huh... sure... I can tell you're all tore up about that! =)
> 
> Thinking along that same line, Amazon should really talk to Playboy about having it available for the Kindle... then all the women who keep getting told "I only read it for the articles" could make that happen for their Kindle-owning significant others!


Hahaha 

But seriously, when I'm reading my Kindle at work or at Panara or Starbucks or wherever and I have someone who leans over and wants to see what it is, I don't mind showing them. But I'd feel a bit embarrassed if I showed them a Nook with a line of books by Kresley Cole, Gena Showalter, and Deidre Knight, for example, lining the bottom of the screen. Maybe it wouldn't worry others, but it would bother me.



VictoriaP said:


> Actually, she has a point. You might be surprised how quick most of us are to hide that stuff. I always check to see what's on both the first home page & what's open before I hand the Kindle to anyone else. Wouldn't want you to think I'm actually READING some of these! Even the titles are usually embarrassing.


I'm the same way sometimes. I do check to see what's listed on the first home page, and the titles can sometimes make me think, "do I really want them knowing I'm reading a book that's called that?"

I see the Nook as something that would be ten times more embarrassing for me haha


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

cloudyvisions said:


> Hahaha
> 
> But seriously, when I'm reading my Kindle at work or at Panara or Starbucks or wherever and I have someone who leans over and wants to see what it is, I don't mind showing them. But I'd feel a bit embarrassed if I showed them a Nook with a line of books by Kresley Cole, Gena Showalter, and Deidre Knight, for example, lining the bottom of the screen. Maybe it wouldn't worry others, but it would bother me.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way. Especially since reading a romance book on my kindle means others don't see the trashy book cover on what I'm currently reading. That being said... I'm also trying to become a person who doesn't get embarrassed by what I read. I love many genres, and romance happens to be one of them. Why should I be embarrassed by something that I like so much. On the other hand, some of the romance cover art (and titles) out there are pretty nasty.

For those of you who do like a good romance novel, and enjoy a heavy dose of sarcasm, my local bookstore owner gave me a very funny romance website to keep up with: http://smart


Spoiler



bitches


trashybooks.com/. The writers love romance and are totally proud of that fact. They also love ebooks, so you'll often catch freebie information.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

LisaW. said:


> I feel the same way. Especially since reading a romance book on my kindle means others don't see the trashy book cover on what I'm currently reading. That being said... I'm also trying to become a person who doesn't get embarrassed by what I read. I love many genres, and romance happens to be one of them. Why should I be embarrassed by something that I like so much. On the other hand, some of the romance cover art (and titles) out there are pretty nasty.


Yes, especially the e-book sites that have covers of computer graphics figures. Yikes! Although many of the books and authors are great, the covers often aren't. I try not to get too embarrassed about reading romance books...I'm an art history/world history major/minor, so I do enough serious reading during the school semesters to last a while, so I read romance books as a break from all the seriousness...and I know it shouldn't matter. But yes, barely there covers are a big perk of the Kindle for me!

I'll definitely check out that link, thanks!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to start anything... I was totally kidding and just giving cloudy a hard time! =)


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

> So, is Barnes & Noble teaming up with both Plastic Logic and IREX?
> 
> If you remember, a few weeks ago there was an announcement of a new IREX e-reader that was through Barnes & Noble.





> I had that same question - I thought B&N were going to use the Plastic Logic??


Barnes & Noble has content partnerships with both Plastic Logic and IREX, but they clearly wanted to have their very own e-reader as well.

EDIT:

I wanted to add that the IREX DR800SG will be sold at Best Buy.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

911jason said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to start anything... I was totally kidding and just giving cloudy a hard time! =)


Jason, although I can't speak for everyone, I think most of us took your comments in the spirit they were intended. You used emoticons that showed you were teasing - not being critical.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh good!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> Jason, although I can't speak for everyone, I think most of us took your comments in the spirit they were intended. You used emoticons that showed you were teasing - not being critical.


You can use emoticons for critique too


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

911jason said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to start anything... I was totally kidding and just giving cloudy a hard time! =)


Hee! I figured you were joking! You weren't starting anything!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> You can use emoticons for critique too


Of course, but his emoticons showed he was teasing, not being critical.


----------

